# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Shkrime të Rrok Berishës

## Arb

*KOMENT

KOSOVËS I DUHEN INSTITUCIONET, SIMBOLET E  SHTETSISË .

Në shtypin e majtë por edhe ne kuluare është shkruar, fol  dhe pa të drejt është kritikuar Presidenti i Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, për " gabimin e madh" se me simbolet e TI ( Himnin , Flamurin Dardan, Vulën e Presidentit).

Ai  Kosovën po donë ta "ndaj" nga trungu Shqiptarë dhe kështu të krijoj një komb të "ri me një identitet krejt tjetër".Kjo propagandë vjen nga kuzhinat antikombëtare të cilat Kosovën nuk dëshirojnë ta shohin shtet te pavarur, por gjithnjë nënë thundrën e robërisë.!*

_RROK BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com_

Kosova si Tokë e lashtë Ilire Dardane , gjithmonë ka pasur veçoritë e veta, të cilat janë përcjell shekuj me radhë, si relikte mjaft të qendrushmë dhe të rëndësishme. Gjithmone në këtë troje  janë bërë lufta për ruajtjen e intergritetit teritorjal  dhe identitetit kombëtar. Këto edhe e bëjnë Kosovën si territor  më të veçantë ne hartën gjeografikë të trojeve Shqiptare. 

Ka ardhur koha kur  toka e lashtë Dardane të mund të shpalos simbolet e veta shekullore duke i radhitur e harmonizuar ashtu si është më 
se miri e me fuqishëm.  Shtetësia e një vendi , imponon nevojën edhe te simboleve , të cilat e veçojnë atë vend ne mesin e vendeve e te shteteve te tjera te botës. 

Njerëzit njihen veçohen në saje te simboleve te tyre , që janë veçori e lidhur ngushtë  me secilin populli e  të secilit shtet.

Nuk mund të ketë shtet pa simbole, pa flamur e himn. Mjaftë në shqiptaret e Kosovës  dhe ata të ish Jugosllavisë , kanë vuajtur për simbolet e tyre besa  besë  shpesh herë edhe I kanë mbrojtur dhe ulur ne gjak. E kishim dhe gjithëmon do ta kemi një flamurë kombëtar, që është simbol për të gjithë shqiptaret kudo që jetojnë  e veprojnë. Përdorimi i të cilit dekada na u mohua dhe ndalua. Por shqiptaret kurr nuk u ndaen së përdoruri, simbolin e tyre te qëndresës, simbolin e  tyre kombëtar, as  ne gëzime e as ne hidhërime, ne festa, por edhe në dasma dhe në përcjellje te përmortshme të martirëve.

Por , Kosova  tash është ne një fazë tjetër, një hap drejt pavarësisë. Në këtë fazë asaj i duhen simbolet te cilat e çojnë  nga kombet tjera,  por duke mos i humbur  edhe identitetin kombëtar- shqiptar. 

Me flamurin ekzistues , flamurin kombëtar Kosova nuk mund  te behet anëtare e Kombeve te bashkuara, sepse  me Shqiponjën e  zezë në rrafshin e pelhuresë së kuqë, përfaqësohet një shtet që është shteti amë Shqipëria.

Këto kritika kë shkojnë deri ne fryje nder me te vrazhta, për personalitetin e Presidentit të Kosovës, por edhe për njerëzit që  në kohë dhe ceremoni rasti, krahas Himnit e flamurit  Kombëtar, përdorin edhe Himnin dhe Flamurin e Kosovës. 

Duhet tu them te gjithë atyre që merren me këso gjerash , se nuk më sharje te këtilla nuk mund te ngrisin rejtingun  e tyre patrioti. Sepse sharjet ne llogari të atyre që an gazohen ne drejtim te ngritjes së veçorisë së elementit të pavarësisë së Kosovës, atyre që përdorin simbolet e shtetit të ardhshëm te Kosovës, ata nuk janë tradhtarë, ata nuk janë as përçarës të kombit. 

Pavarësisë e Kosovës , nuk dëmton çështjen kombëtarë e as bashkimin  e mundshëm te ardhmws kombëtare, por përkundrazi  forcon elemetet e bashkimit te trojeve etnikë. 

Andaj simbolet e Kosovës s`janë asgjë tjetër vetëm simbole te pavarësisë së Kosovës , me te cilat Kosova do të përfaqësohet ne  rradhene e shteteve  të pavarura e demokratike tw botws. 

Pra , një Kosovë e pavarur është sakrificë dhe ëndërr e gjithë brezave shqiptarw. E kjo nuk duhet të pengoj shqiptaret, përveç ata  njerëz që nuk kanë ideale tjera pos idealit te xhepit dhe interesit te vet personal duke injoruar gjithnjë intersat e përgjithshme të atdheut e të  kombit ne tërësi.

Në shtypin e majtë por edhe ne kuluare është shkruar,  fol  dhe pa të drejt është kritikuar Presidenti i Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, për " gabimin e madh" se me simbolet e TI ( Himnin , Flamurin Dardan, Vulën e Presidentit), Ai  Kosovën po donë ta "ndaj" nga trungu Shqiptarë dhe kështu të krijoj një komb të "ri me një identitet krejt tjetër".Kjo propagandë vjen nga kuzhinat antikombëtare të cilat Kosovën nuk dëshirojnë ta shohin shtet te pa varur, por gjithnjë nënë thundrën e robërisë.!

----------


## Arb

*Koment

NDRYSHIMI I KUFIJVE.!

Ndryshimi i kufijve  më dhunë, siç pretendojnë çarqe të caktuara të politikës së Beogradit, do të çrregullonte e destabilizonte shumë shtete të Evropës Juglindore. 

Shikuar realisht me këtë "ndryshim" më së shumti do të humbiste Serbia. Të vetmit që do të përfitonin janë shqiptaret, sepse atëherë do të shkohet në kufijtë etnik.! 

Tentimi nga kushdoqoftë për ta ndarë Kosovën, do të nxiste shqiptaret, për  të realizuar endrrenë shekullore, bashkimin e të gjitha  trojeve etnike. Në këtë rast  askush s`ka të drejt t`i akuzoj ata në emër të "Kosovës së Madhe" apo  të "Shqipërisë së Madhe",sepse  ato janë troje etnike Shqiptare te  coptura e okupuara  më dhunë .!*

_RROK BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com_

Në dekadat e fundit , armiket serbosllav, maqedonoortodokse, po bëjnë 
elaborate nder më  të ndryshmet, për okupimin dhe copëtimin  e tokave shqiptare, si në Kosovë ashtu edhe ne Maqedoni. Këto iniciativa  sit ë krerëve politik ashtu edhe të atyre shkencore e fetarë, gjithnjë janë edhe me te zëshme, sidomos tash kur Kosova po hynë  e sigurte drejt statusit - pavarësisë se sajë. 

Shikuar nga aspekti global, e më fakte të argumentuara historike e etnike Shqiptaret janë  populli i vetëm  në Evropën Juglindore apo në Ballkanin e njohur për trazira ndëretnike, që përfitojnë nga ideja për ndryshim të kufijve, në ndonjë shtet të ish republikave të RSFJ-së. 

Historia është e freskët dhe e hidhur  që nuk mund  te harrohet.! Nuk harrohen as favoret që janë bërë  ne dëm të tokave shqiptare e ne  llogari të sllavoortodoks serbomaqedon.

 Andaj, të gjitha  tentimeve të mundshëm të popullit serb e atij Maqedoni për ndarjen e serishme te tokave  shqiptare dhe krijimit apo ndryshimit te kufijve me dhunë, shqiptarët kanë të drejt të natyrshme, që të  angazhohen si një komb , ne mbrojtje të identitetit të tyre kombëtarë e etnik.

Nga kjo del një e vërtetë se  shqiptarëve  më shumë se cilit do komb tjetër në ketë pjesë të Evropës, i konvenon ndryshimi i kufjeve ekzistues. Pra, ndryshimi i kufijve   apo ndarja e Kosovës, siç trumbetojnë disa çarqe të Beogradi dhe grupe ekstremiste të serbëve të Kosovës, pa fajin e faktorit shqiptarë do të destabilizohen shumë shtete të kësaj pjese të Evropës Juglindore, dhe do të forcohet faktori shqiptare në Kosovë e Shqipëri.! 

Sepse deshën apo jo, edhe armiket edhe fqinjët tonë nuk mund te ikin nga realiteti I formimit të kufijve në suazë etnike, e ne ketë rast shqiptaret do te llogarisnin ne gjithë shtirjen e vet gjeografike, duke realizuar të drejtën e tyre te natyrshme, shkrirjen e kufijve të dhunshëm brenda trojeve shqiptare, duke u shtri në gjithë rrafshin etnik.  

Të etur nga urrejtja patologjike dhe dëshira grabitqare, ultranacionaliste e ekstremistet serbomaqedon, harrojnë të bëjnë llogari të shëndoshë , sepse kërkimi për ndryshim të kufijve siç pretendojnë ata edhe me dhunë në ketë  pjese të Evropës, është në favor të Kosovës, ndryshim i cili nuk ka të ndalur e do të përfshijë  edhe disa  shtete te tjera, duke filluar nga vet Serbia - që mbanë nën okupim Luginën  e Preshevës (Kosovën Lindore), Mali i Zi - Plavë e  Guci, Malësi e Ulqini e deri në Petrovac,krijesën e kombit artificial të Titos Maqedoninë, duke mos e lanë anash  as  Greqinë , e  cila në pesëdhjetë vjetet e fundit , benë presione të mëdha të asimilimit të krahinave etnike  Çame , të cilat janë pjesë e pa ndarë dhe e kulturës, historisë e trungut shqiptarë. 

Pra, jo rastësisht është thënë nga analist dhe historian që  ka anime  e paragjykim kanë analizuar situatën e Ballkanit, së çështja e Kosovës është e ndeshmë, se Kosova është e pa prekshme dhe me kufij të pa cenueshëm. Në këto ëndrra të shovinizmit serbomaqedon, më se shumti do humbasin ata. 

Më këtë rast ata vete do te ndikojnë që shqiptaret të homogjenizohën dhe te veprojnë si komb. Më ketë shqiptaret, do të realizonin ëndrrën e tyre shekullore dhe të drejtën historike të   bashkimit të  trojeve etnike.!

Duhet cekim se tash bashkësia ndërkombëtare e ka kuptuar se shqiptaret nuk janë për destabilizim të kësaj pjese të Evropës , respektojnë  integritetin teritorjal të fqinjëve te tyre, por janë për shtetin e pavarur të Kosovës , në të cilin do te garantohen të gjitha të drejtat për të gjitha  pakicat kombëtare, për qytetaret lojal të  sajë . 

Pra pavarësia dhe sigurimi i integritetit të  tërësisë teritorjale të Kosovës , nuk rrezikon askënd, përkundrazi siguron paqen qetësinë dhe inetrgritetin e shteteve fqinjë të kësaj pjese te Evropës. E gjithë kjo është edhe një arsye më shumë e argumentuar ne qendrueshmerinë e fakteve , edhe për fqinjët tanë të cilët duhet që  sa me parë ta njohin pavarësisë e Kosovës.

----------


## Arb

*UNIFORMAT E ZEZA PRAPE NE SKENE*

*Kosova nuk ka nevoje per formacione paralaele ushtarake as te Shqiptareve e as te Serbeve, e as per ushtare e Komandante te veteshpallur a partiake te ideologjizuar.* 

*Shkruan: Rrok Berisha* 

Koheve te fundit individe dhe grupe partish, pa zgjedhur asnje mjet dhe forme, synojne destabilizimin e Kosoves, me qellim qe te marrin pushtetin, duke rrezuar qeverine me dhune. Dhe kete gje e deklarojne haptazi. 

Kete e deshmon edhe fakti se neper shume mjedise, eshte shtuar numri i njerzeve me maska dhe me kemisha te zeza, qe ne oret e vona te nates, atehere kur mungojne SHPK-ja, policia e UNMIK-ut dhe KFOR-i, po i ndalin veturat dhe po i legjitimojne e kontrollojne udhetaret. 

Keta njerez te maskuar me rroba te zeza, e te armatosur me kallashnikove, po prezantohen si "Ushtria e Pavaresise se Kosoves." 

Sipas njerzeve qe kishin pasur rastin te bien ne keto postblloqe te tyre, kjo ushtri po dashka ta cliroj Kosoven nga te huajt, nga ata qe na cliruan! 

Lufta e komandanteve te veteshpallur, ose komandanteve partiake e te ideoligjizuar eshte pare e provuar vite me pare. edhe ideja e "Mbrojtjes se pavaresise" permes "Ushtrise se Pavaresise" eshte nje aventure e rrezikshme, qe ia hap shtigjet dhunes, frikes, vrasjeve dhe gjakderdhjeve te reja. 

Me nje fjale, e con vetem ne rruge te pafund, duke ia humbur shancin e pavaresise. Ne momentin e pikerishem, kur e gjithe BE-ja dhe SHBA-te po angazhohen ne rindertimin ekonomik dhe te ngritjes se institucioneve te Kosoves, kur pritet qe te hapen bisedimet rreth statusit final te Kosoves, kjo ka nevoje qe te ruaj miqte e jo t'i luftoj ata, permes ushtrise se maskave. 

Kush jane ata qe Kosoven deshirojne ta barazojne me Irakun, Afganistanin, Palestinen? Kush jane ata qe ne kete toke martire t'u hap shtigje formacioneve kriminale si te Hamasit dhe te tjerave te ngjajshme me to, e qe ne emer te Allahut, vite te tera po zhvillojne vellavrasjesh sektesh?! 

Perpjekja e heqjes se paraleles me veprimet e tyre, qe u paraqiten te Premten, me 23/09/2005, rreth ores 22:30, te vendi i quajtur "Perroi i Gervallave," ne rrugen rajonale te Lugut te Baranit, dhe deklarimi se jane per "Mbrojtjen e Pavaresise se Kosoves" dhe se jane "ne kerkim te atyre qe bashkepunojne me nderkombetaret," dhe se, "do t'i luftojme te gjithe te huajt qe jane ne Kosove" - eshte vetevrasje e lirise dhe ardhmerise se Kosoves. 

Por, keto formacione, qe te gjithe e dime se cili eshte qellimi i tyre, nuk jane te interesuara per pavaresine e Kosoves, por per shkaterrimin e gjithe asaj qe eshte arritur deri me sot ne Kosove. Pra, nuk jane te interesuara per pavaresi, por per ta orientuar ne okupim. 

Kosova me shume se kurre, ka nevoje per unitet, per investime e zhvillim ekonomik, per levizje te lire te te gjitheve, naten e diten. Kosova ka nevoje per Sherbim Intelegjent, dhe per Ushtrine e saj, qe do te ndertohet e ngrihet nen ombrellen e institucioneve te Shtetit te Kosoves, dhe ne harmoni me nevojat e forcave te NATO-s, pjesetare e se ciles do te jete ne te ardhmen.

----------


## Arb

*HAGA PER ISH-"USHTARE E KOMANDANTE" SHQIPTARE

Te akuzuarit e Gjykates se Hages akuzohen per gjenocid ndaj te tjereve, Serbet per vrasje e gjenocid ndaj Kroateve, Boshnjakeve e Shqiptareve. Edhe Kroatet e Boshnjaket akuzohen per dhune, vrasje dhe gjenocid ndaj etniteteve te tjera armike. Te vetmit jane "komandantet" e UCK-se, qe akuzohen nga Gjykata e Hages, por edhe nga drejtesia e britshte vendese, per krimet e bera ndaj bashkekombasve.*

_Shkruan: Rrok Berisha_

Keto dite serish eshte aktualizuar Gjykata e Hages, Karla Del Ponte, eshte e vendosur, qe te gjithe kriminelet e luftrave ne ish-Jugosllavi, pra edhe ata te luftes ne Kosove, t'I ballafaqoje me drejtesine, ne Gjykaten per Krime Kunder Njerezimit ne Hage. Para Gjykates se Hages, jane paraqitur shume te akuzuar, qe bene gjenocid ndaj Kroateve, Boshnjakeve dhe Shqiptareve. Haga e gjunjezoi edhe kryekriminelin Milloshevic.

Gjate dhe pas luftes ne Kosove ndodhen shume gjera te renda, te cilat thane shpirtin e shume nenave. Gjate luftes, eproret profesioniste dhe aktivistet politike kishin apeluar dhe kerkuar nga njerezit me ndikim qe kontrollonin formacionet e UCK-se, qe ata te ndikojne aq sa eshte e mundshme te disa ish-ushtare e komandante te veteshpallur rebele, qe te mos bejne veprime te pahijshme, duke demtuar shume individe pa baze dhe aresye.

Ky veprim ne ate kohe, ne mase te madhe ia uli autoritetin e UCK-se. Ne mungese te shtetit te se drejtes, deshmitaret heshtin, sepse kercenohen, por pati edhe likujdime te deshmitareve, apo detyrim te tyre qe te ushtrojne dhune ndaj te tjereve. Pasoja e dhunes brenda-shqiptare jane pasoja ne sigurine e gjithembarshme te qytetareve te Kosoves.

Pati vrasje "enigmatike" qe nga hakmarrja, qerimi I hesapeve e deri te vrasjet e njerzeve qe jane te informuar mire. Vrasja e te cileve behet per t'I mbyllur rrugen e te vertetes. Me keto te keqija brenda-shqiptare duhet te merret Gjykata per Krime Kunder Njerezimit ne Hage.

Rasti I Shqiptareve eshte I pa-presedence. Deri sa te gjithe te tjeret, serbet, Kroatet, Boshnjaket, akuzohen per krime kunder popujve te tjere, disa Shqiptare, gjate dhe pas luftes, bene krime ndaj kombit te vete, te prire nga Bajraktarizmi dhe ideologjia e shemtuar e majte, e kunder interesave madhore te Kombit, e te Shtetit te Kosoves.

Akuza qe u bene disa ish-luftetareve e komandanteve te UCK-se, eshte e rende dhe hedh hije te zeze dhe per lirine e ketyre viteve ne frike dhe ankth.

A kemi mundur t'I shpetojme Hages? Natyrisht se po. Kemi pasur te drejte natyrore, te mbrojme pragun e shtepise. U organizuam dhe permes institucioneve te Republikes se Kosoves, formuam ushtrine e regullt. Por, bajraktare, ushtare dhe komandante te veteshpallur qe ne ate kohe deshironin vetem pushtet fhe cdo gje e matnin me peshen e forces, ligj kishin dhunen dhe armen, duke shpallur rajone t cliruara, ata u sherbyen me ligjin e dhunes, duke sulmuar te degjueshmit, per ata qe I respektonin institucionet.

Ata asnjehere nuk menduan e as qe kane dashur te besojne se nje dite, per te gjitha veprimet e tyre dikush do te kerkoj llogari. E dikush duhet te jape pergjegjesi. Kjo I ka inkurajuar keta keqberes. Gjykata e Hages nuk eshte dashur per te gjykuar Kombet e Popujt, por eshte per te gjykuar keqberesit, kriminelet. Gjykata e Hages nuk do ta gjykoj gjakun, sakrificen e trimerine e Shqiptareve, e as te luftetareve te UCK-se, por vetem do te gjykoj individe keqberes, te cilet nuk kane pasur te drejte t'I bejne te keqe askujt, e sidomos civileve te pa-fajshem.

Me gjykimin e veprimeve te liga, te kryera gjate luftes nga ish-ushtare e ish-komandante, do te mbylle mundesine e vazhdimit te vrasjeve te reja ne mes Shqiptareve. Te shpresojme qe numri I kerkuarve per krime lufte nga Gjykata e Hages te jete sa me I vogel.

----------


## Arb

*ESE POLITK 2OO5

PUSHTETIT.!*

As që e dinë kush kure  ka filluar  dhe kur do të mbaroj bota,  pra nuk ka  
filluar e as që do të mbaron me ne.!  Largimi apo shkuarja jonë, do të 
përballohet lehtë pa pasur kohë të mendohet se a ka marr "vizën" për  
"amshim".Gjithë filozofia e  jetës  është që njeriu  duhet dhe mund ta 
kupton, se nuk ka qeneje njerëzore të pavdekshme,  kuptohet si qeneje 
fizike.! Madhështia e njeriut qëndron në te kuptuarit dhe  pranuarit    
normal,  pa ngacmime , xhelozi e skandal proceset e ndryshimit, ndërrimit të 
  gjeneratave..! Pranimi i këtij realiteti  është   filozofi e të kuptuarit  
akademik.! Pushteti është  i amel, por nuk mbahet gjithmonë...! Mjerisht për 
të arritur apo mbajtur pushtet  janë sfiduar miq , shokë , bashkëpunëtor, 
atdhetar e patriot...! Janë zhvilluar edhe lufta! Janë  sakrifikuar popuj e 
kombe ...! Megjithatë pa apo më dëshirë ligjeve të natyrës   është dashur të 
u dozosh pushtetin...! Madhështia më e madhe qëndron aty nëse   njeriu mund  
të  këtë pushtet mbi   vetveten.!

RROK BERISHA

rrokberisha@hotmail.com
rrokberisha@yahoo.com

Në shekuj e dekada, njerëzit  për të zgjidh  mosmarrevshjet, apo për ta 
arritur të pa mundurën, të pa mëriturën, për të mberri pushtetin, dhe për ta 
privatizuar atë, si mjet me te fortë njerëzimi ka përdor sulmin. Lansimin  e 
të gënjeshtrave nder me te ndyta , që nuk kanë asgjë të pa vërtetave. Kundër 
rivalëve ,  e kanë përdorur si mjetin më të mirë të  bëjë me realitetin. Kjo 
formë , për ta është treguar si shumë e suksesshme dhe mbrojtje  mjaftë 
efikase. Efekti i sulmeve dhe dëshmive të rrejshme , te inskenuar, mbetet i 
"fortë"  deri sa vonon e  vërteta. Deri sa  e vërteta të mos e shporr të 
zezën  e të keqen. Në momentin kur e vërteta lajmohet  gjerat  fillojnë të 
frymojnë në jetën reale, duke ra çdo gjë në binaret e vet , në binaret e 
reales...!
"Maestrot" e strategjive të shëmtuara,  pësojnë tronditje vetëm atëherë kur 
ballafaqohen me të vërtetën...! Ballafaqimi i  shprehjes reale të  vërtetës, 
nuk pranohet e  kalon lehtë, në shoqërinë e  cila është në kërkim të 
identitetit te vet te shkatërruar e të lanë anash me dekada. I gjithë 
ndryshimi i mundshëm, përcjellët më divergjenca mendimesh  nder më të 
ndryshme, të cilat mund të jenë edhe të çmuara,  atëherë kur janë të pasteta 
e të sinqerta , kur te pasteta burojnë nga burimi shpirtërore , nga realja   
njerëzore .  Andaj, gjithemon e drejta, realja ka qenë në rrezik, për tu 
shkatërruar, duke e p duke e ndorur  si armë me efikase  akuzën, më shpifje 
e  gënjeshtra nder më të ndryshmet. Në ketë "luftë" idesh , luftë për poste 
apo për pushtet, protoganistet nuk zgjedhin formë , fjalorë e as mjete, duke 
përdorur  "armët"  më të ndryshmet, më të renda, e deri në asgjësim te 
kundërshtarit te tij p[politik (nga asgjëja e deri ke  tradhtia 
kombëtare...ndasitë e çofshin edhe ato në rrafshin konfeksional).
Është e dokumentuar se dëshira për pushtet, kur kalon kufijtë e arsyes, për 
të arritur qëllimin ,  nuk ka  zgjedhur mjete. Ka rrënuar gjithë atë që në 
ëndrrën e sëmure i ka hyrë si frikë që mund ta pengoj ne realizimin e 
qëllimit. Në këtë rast  me se shumti pësojnë vlerat e  vertëta kombëtare, 
shkencore, njerëzit e  pastër pa mëkate,të cilët mendja e sëmur thotë: duhet 
rrënuar me themel...! Sulmohet për "zhdukje "  edhe themeli , gjithnjë nga 
frika , sepse, njerëzit (që sulmohen nga ky tip i llojit të veçantë)0 kane 
unin ne themele më bazament të qendrushme. Ka vlerë që ne hapësirë e kohë 
mund te përtërihet e të rritet sa do që behet trusni në te, pa marr parasysh 
format e metodave të ekskuadrrilles së rrënimit. Këta rrënues, nuk i brenë 
nëse ngritën mbi gjakun apo dhimbjen, djersen apo meritën e dikujt, e 
njerëzve meritor Ata, rrënojnë më dinakëri dhe efikasitet kryjn pinene ne 
llogari të vet. Duke u mungua arsyj e mirëkuptimit, mirënjohjes,  për të 
mirat e bëra...! Këto veprime, janë bërë edhe objekt studimesh shkencore dhe 
janë dhen konkluzione (  definime), pra shkenca ka arritë që të u  përcaktoj 
"diagnozën"...!
Edhe sot mjerisht ballafaqohemi me njerëz të këtyre konstrukteve të cekura 
me lartë. Por,  fatbardhësisht  ngrehin pas veti  bagazh më të lehtë, se sa 
diktatoret edhe pse edhe këta njëjtë synojnë të vinë apo te mbajnë pushtin 
më çdo kusht, madje ata nuk  kënaqen pa shijen e gjakut...! Kjo kastë 
njerëzore si të këtillë, mundohen te shtinë jashtë reales si  "veprimtare" 
që  çdo gjë ka "filluar e mbaron më ta". Këta "mençurak", asnjëherë, nuk 
pranona realitetin , se  ka  më të mençur e të vishem, me kombëtarë patriot 
se këta , se janë tejet të pa rendesishem as  për të  kalurën por as për të 
ardhmen e njerëzimit...! Realiteti që  duhet  kuptuar, (ky  lloj i tipave 
çmendurak), është e vërteta , se  bota  nuk ka  filluar e as që do të 
përfundoi më  me ta.! Madhështia do te qëndronte  në atë, nëse ata  shtinë 
në funksion arsyen, që të  kuptojnë  realitetin...! Se largimin apo 
shkuarjen e tyre , do të përballohet lehtë, pa menduar se a kanë  marrë 
"vizën" për  "amshim". Filozofike  është të kuptuarit, se nuk ka qenje 
njerëzore të pavdekshme në aspektin  fizik...! Madhështia e  te kuptuarit, 
qëndron edhe në atë,që  njeriu të   pranoi nderimin e gjeneratave  si 
proçëseve të natyrshëm,  normale,e ta pranojë  pa ngacmime, pa xhelozi, pa 
skandal . Pranimi i këtij realiteti  është edhe   filozofik edhe urtësi me 
një   kuptim te një niveli të lartë te të kuptuarit  akademik.!
Pushteti është  i amel, por duhet kuptuar se nuk mbahet gjithmon, as atëherë 
kur për të mbajtur  atë janë nuk kanë  sfiduar miq , shokë , bashkëpunëtor, 
atdhetar e patriot...! Janë zhvilluar edhe lufta ! Janë  sakrifikuar popuj e 
kombe ...! Megjithatë pa apo më dëshirë,secili me ne fund është dashtë tu 
nënshtrohet  ligjeve të natyrës...! Madhështia më e madhe qëndron aty nëse   
njeriu mund  të  këtë pushtet mbi   vetveten.! Dhe te kuptojë se pushteti me 
i mire është ai, që ta jep sovrani. Sovrani është vota e popullit.
Mbi gënjeshtra mund të ndërtosh "pallate" por këto zgjasin deri sa te 
shendrrit e vërteta. Atdhetaret dikush  mund ti shpallë  tradhtarë, e  
kombëtaret e devotshëm të u shpifesh epiteti e fundamentalistëve  apo 
katolikëve  fanatik..! Shqiptare, kanë sens për këso   etiketimesh  pa  
peshuar në gjuhen e  argumenteve. Është gjenerata që vështirë pajtohet me 
ndryshime, ata kënaqen me eliminime  dhe pastrime, të "armiqve", nga  të  
cilët  vazhdimisht e shohin veten te rrezikuar. Shpëtim eliminimi i atyre që 
janë të papërkulshëm, të  padëgjueshëm. Fatbardhësisht në këtë  kohë , këta 
njerëz nuk mund të  çrrënjosin fizikisht kundërshtaret e vet politik , si në 
kohën  e regjimit totalitar. Diktatorët në emër të kombit e kombëtarë kanë 
mënjanuar e persekutuar njerëz që kombetarisht ishin të shendosh e të fortë, 
që nuk munden  ti shendrrojn në  spiun e servil.
Lakmia , për fron, për pushtet, për kolltuk, e për përfitime, i ka 
shkatërruar njerëzit edhe  në  pleqëri të shtyrë, duke i bërë lodër ( 
viktimë)  të mitos dhe matrapazëve politik e ekonomik.
Është, një  dhe vetët një e vertetë, që askush nuk mund e mohon e as e  
ndryshon! Bota, nuk ka filluar më ne, e as që do te përfundoi pas shkuarjes 
tonë. Askush nuk është i pazevendsushem, i përhershëm por edhe i pa 
vdekshëm. Natyra   njeriut duhet të ia rikujtojë, kohën e qetësimit, 
shpirtëror e mendore. Nderimi i  gjeneratave  duhët pranuar... pa xhelozi e 
skandal. Kjo është mençuri  filozofike ,mençuri akademike.!

----------


## Arb

*Koment

DJAJTË E FLAKËS E TË URREJTJES

Me të gdhirë të 28 nëntorit që kaloi, banda keqbërësish të organizuar edhe një herë, si shumë herëve të tjera, e zbrazën urrejtjen patologjike dhe 
farën përçarëse. Këto banda keqbërëse dogjën shqiponjën dhe ngjyrat e flamurit, duke përdhosur kështu lashtësinë e flamurit të tokës dardane. 
Njësoj i kallën  si sllavët dhe ortodoksët grekë me shekuj. 

Një ditë më pas, veteranët e së keqes nuk i pengoi valëvitja për 29 nëntor e flamurit okupues serb, i cili valëvitet i lirë në më së paku 30 për qind të territorit të Kosovës. Këta veteranë të "luftës e të lirisë", sikur të ishin të gatshëm të bëjnë diçka në të mirë të Kosovës, e kanë vendin diku tjetër. Kosova dhe kombi nuk mbrohen me folklorizëm dhe me kallje të shqiponjës, simbolit të shenjtë, por mbrohet në anën veriore të Ibrit, dhe në shumë mjedise të tjera, ku, fatkeqësisht, funksionon shteti paralel serb. Pavarësia e Kosovës imponon nevojën edhe të simboleve të veçanta të saj, si flamurin, stemën dhe himnin.*
Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail 

Në rrugëtimin e vështirë  drejt shtetit të pavarur e sovran, populli i Kosovës e në veçanti elita demokratike e tij, është ballafaquar me shumë 
sfida të rënda nga okupatori serb dhe me shantazhet kërcënuese e herë  edhe vdekjeprurëse. Këto grupe, që mjerisht edhe  sot kërcënojnë duke tentuar që në Kosovë të krijojnë politikën e tyre, janë shumë  aktive. 

Kjo u pa edhe me rastin e kremtes së Ditës së Flamurit. Akti i turpit në Prishtinë dhe në disa qytete të Kosovës , arritën kulmin  kur këto grupe keqbërësish, në mënyrë të organizuar, hoqën flamujt që simbolizojnë lashtësinë e tokës Dardane,që e veçojnë Kosovën si element të shtetësisë, në kohën më të rëndësishme  për të ardhmen e saj. Këta argatë të djallit, veprojnë natën e ditën dhe kanë vetëm një qëllim: që të mbesin aktualë në skenën politikë, që të rrisin e  zmadhojnë "meritat " e tyre që i bënë "çlirimit" të Kosovës. 

Ata thirren në lirinë e Kosovës, kurse në anën tjetër i pengon përpjekja që po bëhen për pavarësinë e saj. Pavarësisë së Kosovës, krahas kushtetutës, të cilën e kishim, por nuk e njohën e nuk e pranuan njësoj si serbët, i duhen të gjitha elementet e shtetësisë. Dhe krahas kushtetutës të cilën duhet ta miratojë Parlamenti, duhet të punohet edhe në aprovimin  e simboleve të tjera, si janë flamuri, himni dhe stema e Kosovës, elemente këto të cilat do   ta identifikojnë Kosovën si shtet. 

Flamuri ekzistues është flamur kombëtar, por ai nuk mund të jetë flamur i shtetit të  Kosovës, sepse dy shtete nuk mund të qëndrojnë me një flamur. Kurse flamuri që bandat e dogjën, është vetëm një propozim i njeriut të parë të Kosovës-Presidentit. Por edhe sikurse Kosova të bashkohet me shtetin amë, nuk është aspak e dëmshme që ta ketë simbolin  e vet të lashtësisë së Dardanisë Antike, apo atë simbol për të cilin në një të ardhme të afërme do të merremi vesh.

Ajo që ndodhi më 28 nëntor në disa qendra të Kosovës, është akti më i turpshëm e më barbar që mund të bëjnë këto grupe të organizuara kriminale të keqbërësve, të cilat thirren në një farë patriotizmi dhe shqiptarizmi të rremë. Sa mund te jetë shqiptare dhe patriotike, kur, më të gdhirë të 
kremtes së flamurit, më  28 nëntor 2005, banda keqbërësish të organizuar, që shumë here e gjakosën Kosovën, gjithnjë duke u thirrur në emër të "luftës dhe meritave ", edhe një herë vranë e shkrumbuan Kosovën-Dardaninë, duke zbrazur të gjithë mllefin dhe  urrejtjen patologjike, kundër dr. Ibrahim Rugovës dhe  elitës demokratike, e cila me  decenie me sukses  diti ta udhëheqë popullin e Kosovës drejt pavarësisë e lirisë. 

Këto banda keqbërës, të verbëruar nga urrejtja dhe dëshira që vetë të jenë të parët në fillimet e shtetit të Kosovës,  le qe hoqën nga vendi ku ishin të vendosura këta flamuj, por edhe nga shtizat  për t'i  djegur  e shndërruar në flakë e hi, sikurse Serbia ndër shekuj që kalli simbolet, dogji dhe trupin e shumë martirëve shqiptarë. 

Se djajtë mund të jenë vetëm djaj, dhe janë në shërbim vetëm të së keqes, tregon edhe verbërimi i tyre. Këta "patriotë" i kallën flamujt me shqiponjën e zezë, kallën ngjyrat e flamurit në të cilin mirë janë spikatur simbolet e lashtësisë së tokës së Kosovës, duke përdhosur kështu lashtësisë e flamurit të tokës dardane. 

A u nevojiten shqiptarëve paralelizmat me veprat vandale që i bënë ndaj nesh sllavët dhe ortodoksët grekë ndaj simboleve tona, kurse tash në emër të "atdheut e të patriotizmit" e bëjnë disa veteranë "të luftës "?!Dhe e keqja më e madhe është kur një  ditë pas këtij akti barbar më flamuj të shtetit të Kosovës - flamuj të Dardanisë, këta veteranë të së keqes, nuk i pengon valëvitja ( për 29 nëntor 2005) e  flamurit okupues serb. 

Atyre sikur të mos u interesoj një e vërtetë e hidhur, se për 29 nëntor dhe në çdo festë sllave flamuri i okupatorit serb valëvitet i lirë në të paktën e 30 për qind të territorit te Kosovës...!  Këta veteranë, që veten  e quajnë veteranë të "luftës  e të lirisë", që veprimet e kanë treguar të kundërtën, 
sikur të donin e të ishin të gatshëm të bëjnë diç të mirë për Kosovën.... e kanë vendin ku do ta shprehnin gjithë "patriotizmin e trimërinë e tyre"! 
Kosova dhe kombi nuk mbrohet me folklorizëm dhe me kallje të shqiponjës, simbolit të shenjtë, por mbrohet në veriun e Mitrovicës dhe  në shumë 
mjedise tjera ku fatkeqësisht funksionon shteti paralel serb....! 

Kosova mbrohet duke e bindur botën se ne vërtetë jemi për shtetin e pavarur e sovran të Kosovës, të cilit shtet edhe i nevojiten edhe simbolet që do ta veçojnë nga të tjerët, si flamurin, stemën dhe himnin. Kosova është tokë dardane,po aq sa është shqiptare. Shtegtimin e Kosovës drejt pavarësisë, nuk mund ta ndalin as aktet e tilla të turpshme të kalljes së flamurit, shqiponjës dhe të ngjyrave . 

Është e kuptueshme se e gjithë kjo kërkon përballje të shumë sfidave të shumta, dhe të akteve vandale të grupeve të ndryshme,të atyre që të vetmin qellim kanë promovimin e "vlerave" të tyre e të partive të tyre, që në Ditën e Flamurit, djegin flamuj duke kërkuar dhe inskenuar dhunë dhe gjak, brendapërbrenda faktorit shqiptar, do ta kenë mallkimin e lotëve, e gjakut dhe të të gjithë atyre që dhanë jetën, apo një kontribut sa do të vogël për lirinë e Kosovën! këto grupe keqbërësish, sado që të zëshëm dhe te dhunshëm të paraqiten, nuk do të mund ta ndryshojnë vullnetin e  shumicës së popullit të Kosovës. 

Sepse, bashkimi kombëtar, në të cilin ata thirren, nuk bëhet me urrejtje, dhunë e të keqe... As ata që u flijuan për Kosovën, nuk e bënë atë, që të gjallët, ikanakët dhe të dyshimtit, ata që më së paku luftuan e u angazhuan, në liri të thirren dhe në emër të tyre të formojnë shoqata shkatërrimtare.

----------


## Arb

*NDRYSHIMI I KUFIJVE…!

Ndryshimi i kufijve, apo ndarja e Kosovës , siç po pretendojnë disa qarqe të  Beogradit,  do të nxiste shqiptaret për bashkim të tokave etnike, sidomos në ato shtete qe u formuan në mënyrë artificiale gjatë Luftës se Dytë Botërore në llogari të tokave shqiptare. 

Sikur te shkohet ne ndryshimin e kufijve ekzistues , atëherë duhet te ndryshojnë kufinjet e  shumë shteteve të Evropës Juglindore. Të vetmit që do të përfitonin në këtë rast, janë shqiptarët, sepse shtrija e tyre në rrafshin  etnik e gjeografikë është e gjerë dhe e pa kontestueshme…!*

Rrok Berisha

Në dekadat e fundit , armikut serb, maqedonoortodokse, po bëjnë elaborate nder më  të ndryshmet, për okupimin dhe copëtimin  e tokave shqiptare, si në Kosovë ashtu edhe ne Maqedoni. Këto iniciativa  si të krerëve politik ashtu edhe të atyre shkencore e fetarë, gjithnjë janë edhe me te zëshme, sidomos tash kur Kosova po hynë  e sigurte drejt statusit – pavarësisë se sajë. 

Shikuar nga aspekti global, e më fakte të argumentuara historike e etnike Shqiptaret janë  populli i vetëm  në Evropën Juglindore apo në Ballkanin e njohur për trazira ndëretnike, që do të  përfitojnë, nga ideja e ndryshimit të kufijve.  

Historia e hidhur për shqiptaret është ende e  freskët dhe nuk mund  te harrohen pazarllëqet që u bënë në llogari të kokave shqiptare në shekullin e kaluar…!  Nuk harrohen as favoret  që fuqitë e mëdha iu bënë sllavoortodoksve serbe dhe maqedonas  në dëm të tokave shqiptare. 

Andaj, çdo tentimi të popullit serb e atij Maqedoni, për ndarje dhe tregti të serishme më tokat  shqiptare, pra të aneksimit  te tyre me ndryshim te kufijve më dhunë, shqiptarët duhet të shfrytëzojnë të drejtën e natyrshme, që të  angazhohen si një komb , ne mbrojtje të identitetit të tyre teritorjal  kombëtarë e etnik.

Është një e vërtetë e pa mohushme !  Shqiptarëve  më shumë se cilit do komb tjetër në ketë pjesë të Evropës, i konvenon ndryshimi i kufjeve ekzistues. Pra, ndryshimi i kufijve  le që nuk do të cenonte paprekshmërinë  dhe ndarjen e Kosovës, siç trumbetojnë disa çarqe të Beogradi e grupe ekstremiste të serbëve të Kosovës, por do të shkonte në llogari  të faktorit shqiptare në ketë pjesë të Evropës…! 

Në këtë rast  deshën apo jo, askush  nga armiket dhe fqinjët tonë nuk mund ti ikin,  realitetit , formimit të kufijve në suazë etnike.  Ne ketë rast shqiptaret do te llogarisnin shtrijeni në të  gjithë rrafshin e vet gjeografike, duke realizuar të drejtën e tyre historike  shkrirjen (heqjen ) e kufijve të dhunshëm brenda trojeve  të tyre, duke u shtri në gjithë rrafshin etnik.  

Të etur nga urrejtja patologjike dhe dëshira grabitqare, ultranacionaliste e ekstremistet serbomaqedon, harrojnë një te vërtet  së llogaritë e bërë në damë të tokave shqiptare dhe kërkesat për riokupim te ri të tyre , nuk do te realizohet kurrë, por përkundrazi, do të ngacmojë e mobilizoj shqiptaret...! 

Kërcimet për  ndryshim të kufijve me dhunë siç pretendojnë serbet e maqedonasit  në ketë  pjese të Evropës,do të kërkohen llogari tjera, të cilat edhe janë  në favor të Kosovës, e që do të përfshijë  edhe disa  shtete te tjera, si Serbinë – që mbanë nën okupim Luginën  e Preshevës (Kosovën Lindore), Malin e Zi – Plavë e  Guci, Malësi e Ulqini e deri në Petrovac, krijesën artificiale të Titos Maqedoninë, por nuk mbetet anash as  Greqia , e  cila në pesëdhjetë vjetet e fundit , beri asimilimin e  krahinave etnike  Çame, që ishte e është  pjesë e pa ndarë dhe e kulturës , historisë e trungut shqiptarë.

Jo rastësisht nga analist e historian është thënë e pranua nderkombtarisht së çështja e Kosovës është nder më e  ndishmja, dhe se Kosova ka kufi të pa prekshme-ndashëm.   Çdo tentim i ndryshimit te kufijve të Kosovës me dhunë do  të homogjenizonin shqiptaret të veprojnë si një komb. 

Më ketë shqiptaret, do të realizonin ëndrrën e tyre shekullore dhe të drejtën historike të   bashkimit të  trojeve etnike…! Bashkësia ndërkombëtare e ka kuptuar se shqiptaret nuk janë për destabilizim të kësaj pjese të Evropës , te  respektojnë integritetin teritorjal të fqinjëve te tyre. 

Ata janë për shtetin e pavarur të Kosovës. Ky shtet  do të garantohen të gjitha të drejtat për  pakicat kombëtare, për të gjithë qytetaret lojal të tij . Pra pavarësia dhe sigurimi i integritetit e të  tërësisë teritorjale të Kosovës , nuk rrezikon askënd, përkundrazi siguron paqen qetësinë dhe inetrgritetin e shteteve fqinjë të kësaj pjese te Evropës. E gjithë kjo është edhe një arsye më shumë e argumentuar ne qendrueshmerinë e fakteve , edhe për fqinjët tanë të cilët duhet që  sa me parë ta njohin pavarësisë e Kosovës.

----------


## Arb

*Edhe një herë për Fantazmën e Dukagjinit.

NUK  JAMË  PROFET  QË  TI   FALI  MEKATËTË.!*

Identifikimi i juaj dhe i krimit  më UCK-në, është nënëçmimi  më i madh që 
i behët luftës, martirëve e dëshmorëve, gjakut të derdhur për lirinë e Kosovës. Veprimtaria  shumë vjeçare e juaj dhe babës tendë , nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët më vlerat e luftës , e as  më UCK-në, të cilën "mundoheni ta mbroni" , as më kombëtaren e as me patriotizmin.! Këtë e di i  gjithë Dukagjin e më gjerë. 

E kuptoi, se  në  realizimin  e synimeve  "madhore" u pengon e vërteta që përmes shkrimeve analitike e të verifikuara, kjo gazetë kombëtare "Bota Sot" është e vetmja që po lufton krimin e organizuar polik! 

"Bota Sot" i pengon gjithë  mëkatarëve e kriminelet e të gjitha ngjyrave e llojeve qofshin , ata që  janë zhytur në ndyrësirën e krimit të organizuar  politik e ekonomik.!

Rrok Berisha
rrokberisha@hotmail.com

Fantazma  e Dukagjinit alijas Faton Mehmetaj, nuk pushon! Edhe një herë si 
shumë herë tjera u paraqit , më  akuzat e tij  të njohura, të  pabazë, ndaj 
kombëtares "Bota Sot" dhe analistëve të sajë, në përpjekje që  të  mashtroj 
opinionin  e gjerë, e më këtë  mundohet që  të "lajë "  vetveten. Njëheritë 
të gjitha gënjeshtrat e tij janë edhe përpjekje  qe të meshe të vërtetë  dhe 
të   krimit politik e ekonomik , që është bërë kancer  i shoqërisë kosovare 
, e që   i ka   zënë frymën Dukagjinit dhe Kosovës. 

Por, fatbardhësisht  ka kaluar koha,  kur  gënjeshtrat e Fatziut të Dukagjin, të shiten  si "dushk për gogla", apo të heshtën, para kërcënimeve e shantazheve. E vetmja që nuk ka pësuar ndryshim, është stili i shkrimeve të tij .Kur jemi këtu të gjithë na është  e freskët se , për këndë e për çfarë shkruanin baba e birë, në atë kohë kur ai u rekrutuar në shërbim të djallit, duke vazhduar deri sot. 

Ajo kohë e rendë për të gjithë shqiptarët atdhetar, por që Fatëzitë e 
shfrytëzuan për të  bërë "emër" e për tu bërë të " famshëm", por vërtetë të 
privilegjuar të djajve të kuq , të atyre djajve , që ne vitet  1998-1999,  
torturuan, kallen e masakruan  Kosovën.

E keqja  në kohë e vite godet kombin, edhe  nga armiket por edhe nga  klasa 
e privilegjuar politike e kohës, të cilët dinë të infiltrohen edhe netë gjitha  lëvizjet, popullsitë, duke kërkuar shpëtim për mëkatet e bërë, kundër atdheut dhe kombit. 

Këta njerëz, më vonë në vitin 1998-1999, mund ti gjejmë  si "patriot e atdhetar" si   "udhëheqës-eprore njësitesh" ushtarake, por që janë vetëm shqipfolës gjithëmon  të gatshëm të kryejnë argatin e tradhtisë. Dhe si më shkop magjik, kjo kastë njerëzish brenda natës mud të shendrrohet, metamorfozohet e të  behën  "patriot e atdhetar". 

Fatkeqësia më e madhe është se këta u infiltruan edhe në aradhet e ushtrisë- të UCK-së, më qellim  qe te  kryejnë më devotshmëri  shërbimet ndaj eprorëve  të se keqes dhe e  dyta mbulesa e shërbimit kundër atdheut dhe e  "rehabilitimit - dhe të  kryerjes së detyrës për atdhe", e një klasë që  kaherë ishte ndër nga tradita  patriotike e familjes dhe  fisit të tyre.

Produkt i kësaj farës të keçë, është edhe  Faton Mehmetaj, i cili gjithëmon  
ishte e mbeti në shërbim të se keqes, duke shpallur tradhtarë te gjithë ata 
që gjykojnë krimin e organizuar politik e ekonomik në Kosovë. Ata që 
kërkojnë   ndriçim të vrasjeve "enigmatike", që kërkojnë ndërtimin e shtetit 
 të se drejtës e  të sigurt për të  gjithë. Kërkesa këto që janë në 
përputhje më vlerat , njerëzore, humane e civilizuese, e qe në  asnjë mënyrë 
nuk rrezikojnë vlerat e  vërteta  të luftës e të UCK-së.

Nëse  gjykon krimin,  nuk do të thotë se je  kundër UCK-së,  kundër 
çlirimtarëve. Faton Mehmetaj,  më në fund duhet ta pranoj një realitet, 
ndonëse të  hidhur për të dhe bashkëveprimtaret e tij. Se, nuk janë 
çlirimtar ata që ne emër të luftës çlirimtare,  vranë njerëz të pafajshëm. 
Nuk janë çlirimtar ata që lejuan gjakderdhje  brendashqiptare, duke i 
shpallur tradhtar,  të gjithë veprimtarët, vetëm e vetëm se mendon që 
pavarësinë e Kosovës ta arrijnë përmes  luftës institucionale,  pra kishin 
opsion e zgjidhje tjetër  nga garda e kuq vrastare...!  

Pse pra ti  fatzi, nuk  merresh më gjera ma  konkrete ; Ta pranosh, e ta  thuash të vërtetën. Numrin real, të luftëtarëve , te vrarëve e të zhdukur, e  të pasurisë së tyre, dëmtuar e  të shkumuar, nga forcat serboçetnike dhe nga  persona "të pa njohur", pra të gjithë  atyre   që ishin nenë ambrrellenë e 
institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës ? 

Nuk e benë ketë, se te tmerron numri  shumë i madhe  i të vrarëve  e i të zhdukurve  që ju dhe Shtabi i juaj më përbuzje  i  quajt dhe i quani institucionalit. Ata  nuk ditën të tradhetojn, nuk dinin ti lëshonin  pozicionet, mjerisht  u  tradhtuan .! 

Të pyes ty fatëzi; sepse ti e dine më se mirë se nga kush u tradhtuan ?
Sa u bënë nder ushtarëve  të UCK-së,  "mbrojtja" , nga Ftaon Mehemetaj? 
Aspak, vetëm sa e komprometon UCK-në dhe luftën për liri. Ta përkujtojmë 
Fatziun, se ushtaret që ai merr ne mbrojtje e  më të cilët dëshiron që të 
"identifikohet"  Faton Mehmetaj,  ata  vetët luftuan shkuan e nuk janë 
kriminel...!

Ata janë bit e bijat e   atyre "separatistëve", e "irredentiste", e "shkatërrimtarë të vëllazërim bashkimit", e  atyre "nacionalistëve " 
shqiptarë që  gjithnjë sipas Faton Mehmetaj dhe babës si tij Bajram 
Mehmetaj,  benë  shumë të " zeza" ndaj serbeve e malaziasve,  "duke i 
detyruar që me dhunë të shpërngulën". 

Pra , janë bit e bijat e  atyre që dikur nga ti e babai yt fatzi  akuzoheshin si njerëz "barbarë  e të pa civilizuar", nëpër gazetat  bulevardeske  të Beogradit. Si të tille, ti e babai juaj,  humbet edhe kredibilitetin familjarë e fisnorë, si  gjen i bastarduar i familjes dhe i fisit tonë.

E përmend takimin në shtëpinë time në Gllogjan të Lugut  të Baranit që u 
mbajt më 14. korrik1998. Ishte takim pune, në mes te eprorëve të Njësiteve 
Operativë të UCK-së, pra të njohur si eprorë profesionistë, të përfaqësuar 
nga major Nazif Rambaja , komandant i brigadës 131 në Baran,se bashku më  
eproret  Vëllezërit Dragaj, Esat Ademaj, unë (Rrok Berisha) si shef për 
informim në brigadën 131 dhe deputet i parlamentit te Kosovës për Lugun e 
Baranit, pastaj përfaqësues e  Shtabit MT të Gllogjanit të Lugut te Baranit. 
Në këtë takim e  në darkë pune ,  ishe edhe ti ( Faton Mehmetaj) e  Ramush 
Haradinaj  më bashkëpunëtor..!

Dyert e shtëpisë time ne Gllogjan të Lugut te Baranit ishin gjithnjë te 
hapura...Kamë pritë e përcjell shumë, luftëtarë e popullatë civile.  U prita 
e përcolla disa herë edhe Ramush Hardinajn ty dhe të tjerë të stafit tuaj,  
gjithnjë sipas  traditës e mikpritjes shqiptare, "bukë kripë e zemër". Kisha 
edhe  përgjegjësinë e votës se popullit të Lugut të Baranit. 

Bisedimet si gjithnjë edhe kësaj radhe ishin shumë shpresëdhënëse.sikur të respektoheshin nga ana e Ramushit dhe e "Shtabit" tuaj atë kohë. Kamë thënë  atë natë, si gjithëmon deri sot ,  unë dhe familja do mbështesim e  ndihmojmë luftën, por për asnjë çmim krimin e kriminelet, jo ata që në emër të UCK-së i benë dhe mjerisht po i bëjnë shumë të këqija  popullit të vet.  

Të njëjtën gjë ua kam thënë  edhe në Prapaçan, më 20 gusht 1998,  ku kamë kërkuar, ne aradhet e ushtrisë  profesionalizëm ,  rend , rregull, disiplinë , unitet...! Por, pas këtij takim , në vend që të bashkohemi, "Shtabi" i juaj e ne veçanti ti , mu dhe eproret profesionist, ma shpallët tradhtar.! Në anën tjetër 
ndodheshin vrasje e vrasje.nga persona të pa njohur...! 

Duhet ta dish se sa vrasje ndodhen deri sot... dhe aktoret e tyre. Keni mundësi ta ndihmoni që me shpejt e me lehte  të zbardhet e vërteta , enigma e një kohë të rendë...! Sepse tash është kohë tjetër..,vlerat e lirës dhe demokracisë, e shtetit të se drejtës ,kërkojnë drejtësi. Dikush për gjithë atë që ka ndodhur duhet të jap përgjegjësi.! 

Sidomos për ato që ndodhen ne "zonat e çliruara" , sikur vrasjet tjera pas luftë. Kush i bëri? Ju e dini.!Dyshoj se i kanë  bënë  serbet, por bashkëpunëtoret e tyre, që me aq ngulm i mbroni dhe përkraheni ju.!
Ata vrasës  kushdoqofshin, nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkëte më UCK-në , më 
çlirimtarët. 

Sikurse as burgosja e tyre, dënimi eventual  i tyre nuk duhet të merret si një  akt kundër UCK-së. Sepse mbrojtja e  krimit dhe kriminele nuk mbron  Ushtrinë e as vlerat e luftës. Andaj gaboni shumë rendë, kur thoni;  " Për Rrok Berishën , kombëtarë  "Bota Sot " dhe.pjesëtari i UCK-së është i mirë  vetëm i vdekur". Më këtë edhe barazon sakrificën, mundin e gjakun e UCK-së më krimin...!Sepse ata që ranë për lirinë e Kosovës nuk janë kriminel, ata nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët më ty, me krimet e gardës tende...!

Thua se  autori i librit ku është botuar dosja e babait tënd  është nga 
Krushecit,  të se  nuk e di. E di se gjatë shfletimit te librit, që jo pa 
qellim ma ka sjell një  shok nga Sllovenia, figuron edhe dosja e babait 
tuaj. Di vetëm për dosjen më  emër e mbiemër...! Nëse autorin e  librit e ke 
te njohur , rrëfimin e librit e forcon dhe saktëson  më shumë, të mbetet ty  
të merresh më atë , që  se  ka mbajte sekretin.

Për fund. Jemi ngopur me paragjykimet e gënjeshtrat tua. Asgjë tani e tutje 
nuk do te me bën përshtypje, shkruaj çka të dush. Kamë punë me të mençura që të merrem se sa  me shpifjet tua. Nuk jamë i preokupuar sa më atë  se a je kandidat për gjykatën e Hagës apo për emërim në postin e ndonjë Pashai. Dua te merrem me te vërtet, sepse e vërteta është ari . Ajo nuk mund te damkoset nga gënjeshtrat tua që  lansohen nëpër disa pamflete. Unë nuk jam profeti që të u fali mëkatet, e as tu ngarkoj më atë që se keni bërë. 

Drejtësia herët a vonë duhet të jete e barabartë për të gjithë! .Sepse, identifikimi që i bëni vetës më UCK-në,është nënçmim më i madh që i behet luftës , martirëve dëshmorë , gjakut të  derdhur për lirinë e Kosovës. Veprimtarja shumëvjeçare e jotja dhe babës tënd, nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët më vlerat e luftës e as më UCK-në , të cilën "mundoheni ta mbroni"...! E gjithë ajo që keni bërë , para , gjatë  dhe vazhdoni ta bëni pas lufte , nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët më kombëtarë dhe atdhetarizmin , por është në shërbim të eprorëve tu te dikurshëm...! 

Të kuptoj se më të gjitha këto të zeze e të palara, tentoni që dikën ta deskriditon më qellim që  të përmirësoni imazhin e humbur , duke u bërë argat i dreqit. Veprime këto që i njeh i gjithë Dukagjini e me gjerë. E kuptoj , se ne realizimin e synimeve tuja "madhore" jo parimore e jo të shëndosha , u  pengon edhe Kombëtarja "Bota Sot", me shkrimet e saja analitike . duke hedhur drite mbi të vërtetën, sado që e hidhur mundte jetë. Kjo gazetë nuk u pengon vetëm ju, por gjithë mëkatarëve te  gjitha ngjyrave e llojeve , atyre që kanë sharruar thellë në  ndotësinë e krimit  të organizuar politik e ekonomik.!

----------


## Arb

*Përkujtim një ish "komandanti"

CKA  BËHËT KUR ISH "KOMANDANTET " HUMBIN DURIMIN.?

Apo ISH "KOMANDANTET" KAN FILLUAR TË HUMBIN DURIMIN.!

Lirimi i Fatmir Limajt  si i pafajshëm nga Tribunali i  Hagës, ka ringjallë disa  "komandantë" të Dukagjinit, që të merren me xehen e tyre te  vjetër,të 
shantazhit e kërcënimeve (përmes mesitëve) ndaj "armiqve të hershem e te ri - të atyre që ishin të padegjushem dhe që nuk janë përmirësuar"! Këto 
veprime nuk i bëjnë nderë askujt, e aq më pak  luftës çlirimtare, dhe pafajësisë së Fatmirë Limajt.* 

Lirimi i të cilit në  Kosovë duhet të sjell frymë të re,e mesazhe për qetësi, rend, mirëkuptim njerëzor e institucional, e kurrsesi të inkurajoj rebelet e keqëbërist, ata që përballen më të taluren e dyshimtë, e përplot mëkate. Sepse para Drejtësisë të gjithë me grada e pa grada  do të jenë të barabartë,kur të ndertojmë shtetin e se drejtës.!

Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com

Na  ish një herë në Dukagjin një "Komandant PIPI" që  për veprat "kombëtare e patriotike " të viteve të luftës  1998-1999 është  nder më te njohurit jo vetëm në zonën e Dukagjinit. Ky komandant,  këto ditë së  bashku  më Gjeneral Sylejman Selimin që i pëlqen ta quajnë  "Sulltan",   përsëri kishte 
dalë  në teren, më të vetmin  qëllimi:" Të ringjallë  e përcjell mesazhet e vjetra te kërcimeve ndaj atyre:"Qe dikur rastësisht  kishin shpëtuar gjallë 
gjatë luftës. 

Ata , sipas Komandant PIPI-it, :"edhe  tash në liri, për  ditë e më shumë ,më  veprimet e tyre po behën më të pa durueshëm ". Këso mesazhesh edhe më parë ky komandant nëpër ndeja u kishte dërguar edhe veprimtarëve të dalluar, si Ali Lajqit, Nikë Krasniqit, Dr. Ali Berishës, por më se shumti  autorit të këtij shkrimi. Kur ish  komandant e UCK-së: "fillojnë  të humbin durimin" është shenjë e keqe për ata që gjenden ne shenjester te tyre.! Më e keqe  është fakti se këta ish komandant te UCK-së, më  " durim të humbur" hapur kërcohen e shantazhojnë, duke  e ringjallë një të kaluar  të tmerrshëm, të   vrasjeve e zhdukjeve  enigmatike te veprimtarëve. 

Këta  "Komandantë " që po vazhdojnë  të merren  më "xehen " e vjetër, tash në liri  nuk u mungon asgjë. Qëndrojnë mjaft mirë materialisht. Kanë të pozicionuar  vëllezër,  e  të afërm, si në  SHPK, TMK, dhe vende të tjera kyçe. Por përsëri janë të pa kënaqur. Sepse, dikush po ua "zëntë" rrugën, po ua  "prishte" rahatinë, andaj  këta ish Komandant gati  e  kanë " humbur durimin ". 

Duhet ta dine këta komandant me "Durim te humbur", se ai me mundësinë e vet disa herë na ka vrarë, pasi qe ka organizuar vrasjen tone. Dhe çka dëshiron ma! Ne jemi gjallë dhe misionin e vete le ta përmbyll...por ne jete dhe ne cilën do shoqëri ka disa rregulla...!Për të cilat kujdeset dikush. Mjerisht në këtë kohë duhet të përmendim edhe kanunin. 

Pra është, nëse Komandant PIPI ne ketë kohë mendon se është i privilegjuar dhe ka forcën ka njerëzit ne pushtet, mashtrohet se i vlejnë , sepse edhe ne se fundi kemi  kanuni dhe  jemi të shtyrë të veprojmë në bazë të tij. Është e vërtet se "Durimin " komandantet e ne veçanti PIPI e kishte  
humbur  më kaherë. 

Kjo dëshmohet edhe me veprimet e  tij, në  Dukagjin. Nëse heredokurë ne Kosovë krijohet shteti i se drejtës, ku pa presion do të peshohen dhe vlerësohen drejt veprat e "mira"  të secilit prej nesh gjatë luftës e pas saj. Shumë prej tyre edhe duhet te ballafaqohen me drejtësinë. Biografitë çfarë do që të jenë, te "mira" a të "këqija", për ushtarë, Komandant, politikan apo njerëz të rëndomtë, janë produkt i sjelljes dhe punës personale të secilit. 

Askend nuk mund e duhet ta fajësohesh, për të mbuluar veprimin e keq! Çdo mjeri ndanë dhe mbanë përgjegjësi personale për  vetveten e veprimet e veta.! Ndonëse të rrezikuar e kërcënuar shumë herë, ne fatbardhësisht u shpëtuam atyre kohërave të vështira e të renda. U shpëtuam listave  të likuidimeve për "tradhtar e antikombëtar". 

U shpëtuam vrasjeve në pabesi e prapashpine dhe varrimeve solemne më fjalë miradije e merita të larta. Ndodhitë e asaj kohë dhembin ,  janë të renda. Lajmimi i serishëm i  ish  Komandant PIPI-it, i cili  që  të jetë më i "fortë" e "më bindes", në kërcënimet e tij, kishte në shoqëri edhe  ish 
Komandantin Sylejman Selimin, i cili e ka ne çejf ta thirrin  "Sulltan". 

Komandantet  në shtëpinë e  K.Krasniqit në fshatin Nepole të Lugut të Baranit, kishin lëne porosinë, për ne,që sipas Krasniqit ata porosisin se  
".që komandanti  po  humbasin durimin". Më komandant PIPI-në njihemi  mirë! Që nga koha e luftës 1998 , madje jemi edhe si vendas. Gjatë viteve 1998-1999 kishim pas shumë  mospajtime, konceptuale, e ideologjike,  për  realizimin e synimeve dhe të luftës për çlirimin dhe pavarësinë e  Kosovës.
-Kishim një përplasje të madhe në  gusht 1998. 

Kur PIPI me shokë kishte hyrë në zonën e brigadës 131 dhe maltretuar Dy gazetare Amerikane te Kisha e Gllogjanit. Ky komandant edhe atë ditë  kishte "humbur durimin". Kishte kthyer kallashin që të  vras Deputetin. Por, nuk pat arrit  ti ngre kemzën.! Inati i këtij komandanti  nuk i kishte kaluar. Ishte hakmarrës ndaj gjithë atyre që nuk mendojnë  apo nuk i bashkëngjitën valles dhe  veprimeve  te tij. Ishte kundërshtar i gjithë atyre veprimtarëve që  vepronin  dhe përkrahnin politikën dhe vizionet e  Dr. Ibrahim  Rugovën. 

Por mbi të gjitha ishte armik i përbetuar i njësiteve operative të UCK-së që udhëhiqeshin nga eproret profesionist-FARK-ut. Urrejtjen dhe shpirtligësinë Komandanti në fjalë  e kishte treguar edhe me 26 shtatori 1998. Kur kishte urdhëruar ushtarin e UCK-së më nofkën "Shulci" qe  shërbente në  Jablanicë,të cilit ia  kishte  dhen revolen e tipit 15-she Kroate, dhe detyrën që ta vret Deputetin e Lugut të Baranit dhe shef për informim në Brigadën 131 të UCK-së në Baran. 

Por, ushtari "Shulci" nuk kishte  pranuar ta kryente  një akt të tillë sa çyçar aq edhe tradhtar. Urrejtjen patologjike te komandant PIPI-it, e  kishte vazhduar edhe vëllai i tij E. Agushi , polic i SHPK-së në Gjakovë. E diel 27 mars 2oo5, e diela e Pashkëve. Polici më të identifikuar ne- familjen tonë qe udhëtonin me makinën e njohur për te, polici se bashku me shok inskenoi një raste nder më të pa zakonte e brutal, me çrast maltreton gjithë familjen Berisha, duke e arrestuar edhe një anëtar të sajë për 24 orë, me akuzë të rreme; "sulm ndaj personave të uniformuar" 

Rast e  sjellje e pa presedan për punëtoret e SHPK-së. Të gjitha këto raste të Komandant PIPI-it, për të cilat ka shumë dëshmitarë. Dhe ai ne vend qe ne bazë të Kanunit të kërkoj urtaket ti dërgoi Familjes Berisha për të  kërkuar falje për gjitha ato veprime të pa mirë të tij PIPI-it tentim vrasjet e vazhdueshme dhe vëllait të tij), burri i botës vazhdon me avazin e vjetër, dërgon përmes njerëzve kërcime.

Këta Komandant a e kanë  parasysh se me veprimet e tyre  shumë kujt jo vetëm që ia kanë  humbur  durimin, por ehe Ia kanë lënduar shpirtin.! E keqja për Komandantet keqbërës  do tu vijë nga vetvetja. Veprimet e këtij komandanti, do i ja la drejtësisë, kur do  mund te veproj pa presionin e rrugës e të kallashit. Asnjë kërcenim ,e as këto të fundit  të PIPI-it,e të Sulltanëve te tjerë, e as të maskave , nuk do te me ndalin pa e  thënë  të vërtetën.! 

Edhe pse "Hidhërimi i komandantëve", është kërcenim i drejtëpërdrejt ndaj nesh,është  shenjë e keqe  që dikush përgatitë të shpalos skenarët e se 
keqes, vrasjeve e të gjakderdhjeve të reja.  Nëse ato ndodhin, autoret janë të identifikuar, nuk mund te mbesin si të pa njohur. Një është e ditur se as këta Komandant e askush tjetër  nuk do të mund  të meshefen të vërtetën.

----------


## Arb

*Në shënjestër

VIZITORET E NATËS* 

Njëri nga Ferizaj qe kishte pas rastin të takohet me Momqillo Trajkoviqin ne 
Cagllavicë, (për çështje të tokës) së një Kooperative Bujqësore( si thonë 
ata), sepse Trajkoviqi ishte "Bosi"  gjithën pasurisë. Pasi ishin pritur 
mire nga aji,mysafiret në bisedë e sipër  ia bëjnë  atij një pyetje, se edhe 
provokuse. A pot ë viziton ndonjë figurë publike e Kosovës.? Trajkoviq  
ishte përgjigj .! "çdo të shtune në orët e vona të natës më vizitojnë A. Z 
dhe B. H. dhe .". Vizitorë të natës janë disa  nga figurat e  njohura të 
jetës publike,  udhëhqes të  media të shkruara dhe elektronike, që synojnë 
të jenë "publike e të pa varura", jo politike e qe e luftojnë krimin e 
organizuar.!

Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com

As gjenocidi serb më dekada, por  as masakrat, dhuna e tmerri i viteve të 
renda të luftës 1998 dhe 1999 , nuk ua prishi rregullin e as miqësinë , 
Shqiptarëve të ndershëm, qe shumë prej të cilëve edhe  para lindjes  
gjenetikisht falë baballarëve të tyre ishin të rekrutuar që të  ushtrojnë 
zanatin, e servilizmit, të dëgjueshmërisë, për të qenë  " i ndershëm ". Këta 
fëmijë , që herët qenë  shndërruar në  telallëgji Komitetesh, nga lakmia e 
pushtetit për të qenë gjithnjë të parë, ishin shndërruar në  mercenarë, të 
shërbimeve të  ish regjimit "popullor" të ish pushtetit represiv 
Serbojugosllav, kundër qenjesë  shqiptare. 

Këta njerëz me gjene të përziera, gjithmonë ishin ne ballë të aksioneve kundër shqiptarëve, si baballarët e tyre në 1945 e këndej deri më 1999. E gjithë ajo dhunë dhe represion mbi shqiptarët  dekada , ishte edhe rezultat i këtij gjaku të përzierë. Sepse vet këta kanë mund të kryejnë pune  dhe detyrat kundër kombit të "vet". 

"Shqiptare  të ndershëm", kishte edhe asi që nuk ishin anëtar të partisë, 
madje ata kryenin me lehtë detyrat. Andaj shumë njerëz që sot mburren se nuk ishin anëtar të LKJ-së , e kanë vetëm sa për të mbuluar aktivitetin e  dhënë   për "atdheun e vëllazërim bashkimin".

Këta  pishtarë të "vëllazërim bashkimit", qe nuk ndihmonin  dorën e hekurt 
te regjimit policor e ushtarak serb mbi Kosovën, dhe politika  hegjemoniste 
serbe, gjithmonë janë  fshehur pas   "vlerave humane", e ne dëm të   kombin 
Shqiptarë. Por, edhe pas gjithë asaj që ka ndodhur, këta "shqiptarë të 
ndershëm" me besnikëri dhe fanatizëm  po e mbrojnë "vëllazërim bashkimin " e 
  dikurshëm , duke përdore  metoda e strategji te re, të mbuluar   me petk e 
me  moto e frazeologji  të reja.!  Duke i ruajtur  me besnikëri  lidhjet e  
mardhenjët me eproret e dikurshëm. Si bashkëpunëtor , e miq e kumbarë, me 
sigurimsat e shteti e  të sigurimit serb, duke u bërë bartës  dhe kryes nder 
më të ndyta.

Ditë më parë njëri nga Ferizaj, me rrëfej edhe për këtë: Ai kishte pas 
rastin të Takohet me Momqillo Trajkoviqin ne Cagllavicë, (për disa toka të  
Kooperativë Bujqësore)  si thonë ata. Nga Trajkoviqi ata ishin pritë mjaft 
mirë. Nga pritja e mirë në Cagllavicë, "mysafiret" Trajkoviqin e kishin 
pyetur.! A po takohet apo vizitohet nga ndonjë figure politike a publike e 
Kosovës.? Trajkoviq  iu ishte përgjigj .! Çdo të shtune në orët e vona të 
natës më vizitojnë A. Z  dhe  B. H. Pra Tarjkoviqi vizitohet nga  njerëz 
publik,  udhëheqës një  Radiotelevizion, i cili  synon të jetë publik dhe 
një editor të një  gazetë të përditshme .!

Nuk është zor qe tu besosh fjalëve të këtij  Ferizajasi i cili të Trajkoviqi 
nuk ishte veten, dhe ishte ne mbroje të pronës se Kooperativës Bujqësore. 
Mëqe këto prona  tash e sa vite ( si me toke te babës ) i menaxhon shferceri 
dhe matrapazi me i madh (tash multimilionerit) serb, nga Cagllavica. Në këtë 
rast duhet besuar edhe Momqillo Trajkoviqit, i cili  konfirmon takimin e 
rregullt, më njerëz të jetës publike ne Kosovë më  A. Z  dhe  B. H, sepse  
ai është i kujdeseshem , mbanë "sekretin" duke mos e treguar qëllimin e 
vizitës, e as temën e bisedimeve që mund ti kenë pasë më ta dhe me te 
tjerët...!

Vizitor nate, që kryej  punë të ndyta,  e që ndytësira e tyre vërehet  në 
çdo hap e kënd është i madhe. Për të vërtetuar këtë ja edhe një shembull: 
*Lajmin për kallje te flamujve të Dardanisë  më 28 nëntor, më se pari e ka 
dhënë Tanjugu. Duhet përmendur se ish shefi i  kësaj agjencie serbe të  
lajmeve Gjorgje Jeftiqi, mbanë lidhje të ngushta më  shokë te tij të idealit 
shqiptarë.* Ketë lidhje e ka të trashë  më  ( M. H ), nga  i cili   supozohet 
që siguron informacionet e nevojshme (nga dora e pare)  për agjencinë e vet. 
Por, jo vetëm kaq, ai përmes këti (shqiptari të ndershëm) kryen të gjitha 
shërbimet e nevojshme, i siguron pa problem, na "rrofshin miqtë". 

Supozohet se  lajmin e zi, për veprimet skandaloze të shqiptarëve  ndaj shqiponjës dhe ngjyrave të flamurit të tyre- djegëjen e flamujve të Dardanisë së Lashtë,  "Tanjugu" ia  ka siguruar nga dora e parë  M. H  i cili  edhe vet, ishte i përzërë në ketë skandal, përfitimi dhe komprometimi të flamurit të promovuar në ditën e festës më të madhe për shqiptaret anë e këndë  rruzullit tokësor. 

Këta, dhe shumë  të tjerë , pa dyshime janë miq të  M. Trajkoviqn, deri sa 
punojnë për të. Këta miq -matrapaz e shfercer kanë  bërë që Trajkoviqi, që 
jeton në "enklavë".! Ky është nder  "bosët" e gjithë shitblerjeve dhe 
veprimeve tjera te pa numërua ne të zezë..! në  rrafshin e Kosovës, dhe më 
gjerë..!

Numri i vizitoreve të natës që kryejnë punë të kontrabandës  më të ndytë në 
dem të kombit, por ne të mirë të vetvetes është i madh. Në këtë rrjet është 
mirë i kyçur edhe sigurimin shtetëror serb, i cili falë kësaj " elite " më 
lehtësi e mirë  kryen punën e vet në Kosovë. 

Në ketë vazhdë është e lidhur edhe shitblerja e shumëfishtë e te njëjtës pronë, dhe konfliktet e vrasjet e shumta, të cilat janë pasojë e shitëblerjesë se shumëfishtë nga disa persona. Vizitoret e natës janë edhe njerëz që janë të këqyr edhe në segmente e  larta të shoqërisë Kosovarë, që nga  drejtoret, ditor ose në funksione kyçë nëpër institucionet  qendrore apo  lokale të Kosovës.

Vizitoret e natës, janë të varur nga eproret. Sepse kanë bashkëpunuar një 
kohë të gjatë dhe frikohen që mos eproret e tyre  e shpallin sekretit, dhe 
ua zbulojnë fytyrën e vërtetë. Kjo, pat ndodhë më disa edhe  gjatë gjykimit 
të kriminelit Millosheviq. Shumë "shqiptarë të ndershëm " në vend që të jene 
dëshmitarë për krimet e shtetit serb ndaj shqiptarëve, ata me veprimet e 
tyre të mëhershme në shërbim të okupatorit  u  gjenden më zi, se në bankën e të akuzuarit.

 Ku hapur u tregua se ishin spiun e bashkëpunëtor të atëhershëm të ditës e të  natës. Të njëjtit,  sot ditën të verbojnë nëpër ekrane e gazeta më patriotizëm e  urrejtje kundër serbëve, ndërsa ne mes natë  vizitojnë rregullisht , madje  janë të degjushem  sikur në kohën kur: "Qanin 
  që mos ti largojnë nga partia", se për punë nuk kishin të dert, sepse 
partinë e kishin mbi të gjitha.

Dhe puna  e tyre po vazhdon, deri sa ne për hir të  shumë çkafit heshtim , 
dhe nuk ua thojmë troç ne sy, por i lejojmë që të na shitën si njerëz të 
mençur e patriot, madje i lejojmë  edhe ne funksione te rëndësishme.

----------


## Arb

*Koment

TË SHPËRNDAHEN FORMACIONET PARALELE SERBE

Edhe një sulm i serbëve u bë siç sulmuan edhe më parë. Kjo të bën të kuptosh se kriminelët serbë , pasi që nuk  përballen me drejtësinë janë shumë  
aktivë nëpër enklava, duke organizuar trazira të reja në prag të zgjidhjes 
së statusit. Heshtja  e ndërkombëtarëve  ndaj prezencës së njësiteve  
sekrete të  sigurimit  serb e të  grupeve  të armatosura  serbe nëpër  
enklava ,mundëson që kriminelët  serbë ta gjakosin përsëri Kosovën. Ata 
organizojnë rrahje, vrasje  të shqiptarëve , por edhe të serbëve, që  e kanë 
  kuptuar realitetin e ri në Kosovë. UNMIK-u e KFOR-I nuk duhet lejuar 
barikadimet e kriminelëve serbë  nëpër enklava e as  në pjesën veriore të 
Mitrovicës, sepse ata janë  burim i së keqes.*

Rrok BERISHA
Rrokberisha@hotmail.com

Këto ditë jemi dëshmitarë të një  sërë sulmesh të ekstremistëve serbë  që 
bënë  ndaj shqiptarëve  në Kosovë , por vala e dhunës  serbe  këto ditë ka  
filluar edhe ndaj shqiptarëve  të Kosovës  Lindore , Preshevë , Bujanovc  
dhe Medvegjë. Sulmi më I ri , ku pësuan nxënësit shqiptarë, ndodhi vetëm 
pesë kilometra  larg kryeqytetit të Kosovës  Prishtinës, ku është  e 
vendosur  e  gjithë elita  ushtarake e politike vendore e ndërkombëtare. 
Këto dhe rastet e mëparshme, kur sigurimi serb inskenoi vrasjet  e serbëve  
për t` ua  veshur  shqiptarëve. 

Kjo nuk përputhet  me deklaratat pompoze të 
këtyre ditëve të përgjegjësve ndërkombëtar për rend e siguri  se në Kosovë 
mbretëron  një situatë e mirë  e sigurisë . Eprorët më të lartë u zotuan se 
KFOR-i dhe policia e UNMIK-ut është në gjendje gatishmërie për të bllokuar 
çfarëdo provokimesh. Dhe u zotua se " nuk do të tolerojë  dhunë  e as  
trazira  të reja" në Kosovë.

Është e çuditshme  se si asnjëherë nuk  i përmendin grupet e  armatosura 
paramilitare  serbe, që janë shtrirë  nëpër enklava serbe dhe në pjesët 
veriore të  Mitrovicës. Është një e vërtetë se me apo pa vetëdije, policia e 
UNMIK-ut  dhe qarqet relevante  që merren  me çështje  të sigurisë  në 
Kosovë , që nga 1999 e këndej, lejojnë shërbimet  e zbulimit  dhe të 
kundërzbulimit  serb që të veprojnë lirshëm  në Kosovë . 

Mospërmendja   dhe dhënja  e "porosisë", por edhe mosndëshkimi i grupeve të armatosura  dhe të shërbimeve  serbe që manovrojnë  duke e destabilizuar paqen dhe sigurinë  në Kosovë , është një gabim i madh , qe nuk i kontribuon paqes e sigurisë  në Kosovë ,  e as regjionit. Sepse kjo ka  mundësuar që enklavat të jenë  të stërmbushura  me armë . Kështu, në  zemër të Kosovës po rigrupohen për ta gjakosur Kosovën përsëri.

Këto njësite vrastare  duan ta bllokojnë Kosovën. Është jologjike  dhe e 
dëmshme , por  edhe e turpshme , që një grupi serbësh I lejohet ta bllokojë 
rrugën nacionale  dhe të gjuajë me gurë në prezencën e të dyja policive , 
UNMIK-ut dhe të SHPK-së. Grupet serbe , kur të duan mund ta bllokojnë edhe  qarkullimin  e policisë  së UNMIK-ut,  e mos të flasim  për SHPK-në !!! 

Kjo është e patolerushme ,dhe  mund të sjellë  reagime të palës shqiptare, sepse është  e ditur se dhuna sjell dhunën, arma e kërkon  armën, e këto të dyja sjellin vetëm të këqija. Prandaj edhe grupet e armatosura  që muajt e fundit janë lajmëruar në Dukagjin dhe në pjesët e tjera të Kosovës  mund t`ua kthejnë përgjigjen grupeve serbe vetë.

Armatosjen e serbëve në enklava , dhe në pjesën veriore të Mitrovicës po e 
bën vetë  shteti serb. Për nga numri, Kosova  është rekord sa u përket 
forcave të sigurisë ,veçmas  atyre policore  e ushtarake ndërkombëtare. 
Pra,është  vendi më i mbuluar me to, dhe duhet të jetë  edhe vendi më i 
mbikëqyru. Por, fatkeqësisht e çuditërisht, është edhe vendi më i 
frekuentuar i shërbimeve të huaja sekrete. Këto shërbime më lehtë se  në çdo 
vend në regjion ,qarkullojnë  e veprojnë  shlirshëm së bashku me grupet e 
armatosura  kriminele serbe nga enklava në enklavë , të  cilat po luajnë 
rolin e njësiteve "mbrojtëse", dhe furnizuese të enklavave me armatim e 
mjete të tjera të dhunës.

Policia e UNMIK-ut dhe KFOR-i, që janë  këtu për stabilitet të qëndrueshëm 
të Kosovës , duhet të veprojnë .Duhet t`i   shpërndajnë formacionet  
paralele të pushtetit dhe ato ushtarake  të serbëve  nëpër enklava , që  
është  e vetmja mënyrë e drejtë e inteërgrimit të  serbëve në jetën politike 
  e institucionale  të Kosovës . Demilitarizimi i enklavave  dhe i grupeve  
të armatosura , është hap i nevojshëm dhe i ngutshëm.

----------


## Arb

*Koment

DECENTRALIZIMI

Nuk mund të bisedohet për decentralizimin pa u zgjidhur statusi përfundimtar 
i Kosovës. Nuk do të ketë decentralizim as  sipas recetës së Beogradit. 
Duhet të jemi të gatshëm, që të mos bimë vetë para aktit të kryer: që me 
gabimet tona t'i mundësojmë Serbisë të na imponojë zgjidhje. Kjo do ishte  
hedhje e benzinës në zjarr, që do të kishte edhe çrregullime të reja në këtë 
pjesë të Evropës Juglindore...

Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com*

Ndër çështjet më të përfolura kohëve  të fundit në Kosovë  është procesi i 
decentralizimit. Edhe pse është folur shumë për këtë formë të rregullimit 
territorial  të Kosovës, për shkak të rrethanave deri tash është  bërë shumë 
pak në  këtë drejtim.  Decentralizimi ( rregullimi territorial) në Kosovë,  
tash për tash  ka marrë  karakterin e një fushate politike. 

Sepse të gjithë jemi te vetëdijshëm se pa kushtetutë e ligj nuk mund të ketë  ndarje territoriale në Kosovë,  apo siç po e quajnë   decentralizimin. Por, në 
gjendjen në të cilën jemi ne  decentralizimin, më së shumti, po e politizon 
pala serbe. Serbët e Kosovës, të mbetur peng të politikës shovene  të 
Beogradit,  decentralizimin po e shfrytëzojnë si mjet të realizimit të 
ëndrrës së humbur për Kosovën, me moton më mirë diçka se hiq. 

Më këtë, ata synojnë që përmes planit të tyre të decentralizimit,  të bashkojnë të  gjitha enklavat serbe, duke e  bërë një lidhshmëri fizike dhe gjeografikë, e më vonë edhe politike të tyre, në një anësi, e cila do të funksiononte e dirigjuar nga politika shovene e Beogradit. Kjo është e papranueshme për palën shqiptare, por edhe për  pakicat e tjera jo  serbe, qe kanë gjetur perspektivën për të jetuar në shtetin e Kosovës.

Është e papranueshme edhe për ndërkombëtarët, sepse të gjitha qendrat e  
vendosjes, hapur janë deklaruar dhe kanë dhënë porosinë: S`ka  ndarje të 
Kosovës, s`ka bashkim me ndonjë shtet fqinj,s`ka ndryshim të kufijve. Kjo 
porosi është e qartë, dhe është sinjal i fortë që faktori ndërkombëtar de 
fakto njeh pavarësinë e Kosovës. 

Në realizimin  e aksionit të kthimit të të zhvendosurve, duhet pasur parasysh edhe një fakt: të mos bëjmë diskriminim pozitiv. Që gjatë kthimit  secili të kthehet në vendin, fshatin a qytetin e vet, në pronën e vet, e të mos lejojmë që serbet të  grumbullohen nëpër enklava. Grumbullimi i  qëllimshëm  a fryrja e  enklavave, duke u përpjekur që të shtohet numri i vendbanimeve në baza të  pastra etnike, është i gabueshëm, i dëmshëm dhe jo i qëndrueshëm. 

Si i këtillë, edhe decentralizimi nuk guxon të  bëhet në baza etnike, siç e mendojnë  e dëshirojnë  serbët dhe politika e Beogradit. Kjo është edhe në kundërshtim me qëndrimet e faktorit ndërkombëtar, që po angazhohet për një integrim sa më të gjerë të pakicave. Pakicat nuk mund të integrohen e as të zhvillohen nëse mbesin të mbyllura nëpër enklava. Një formë e këtillë gjithmonë do të jetë burim i  krizave, mollë sherri për sigurinë në Kosovë.

Loja që po përpiqen ta bëjnë serbët me decentralizimin, ngjason me atë në 
Bosnjë, kur serbët e  fituan si në bingo-Republikën  Serbe. E gjithë 
krrokatja e tyre  dhe mospranimi i pilotprojektit të decentralizimit  të 
qeverisë së Kosovës, është alarmuese dhe të jep të kuptosh se Beogradi 
zyrtar po përgatit një skenar  të vaçantë, që do të shkaktojë reagime të 
ashpra te shqiptarët. 

E, kështu, pala serbe llogarit që të përfitojë duke 
shfrytëzuar  faktorin ndërkombëtar, që më në fund  "një minutë në 
dymbëdhjetë" të vendoset për decentralizimin, i cili synon të jetë bashkimi 
i enklava serbe në një tërësi a në një formë më të zbutur  e kantonizimit. 
Si kushtëzim-lëshim pe,që është shumë e përfolur nga ana e palës serbe. 

Serbët vendorë, me qëllim nuk po pranojnë pilot -projektin për decentralizim 
  të qeverisë së Kosovës, sepse  i  gjithë procesi menaxhohet nga Beogradit. 
Çdo përzierje e Beogradit zyrtar drejtpërdrejt a  indirekt,  është i dëmshëm 
për proceset në  Kosovë dhe  regjion. Qeveria e Kosovës  duhet të jetë e 
kujdesshme, që të mos  bëjë hapa të  ngutshëm në këtë drejtim. 

Duhet ta pres zgjidhjen e statusit e pastaj me kushtetutë e ligj ta rregullojë edhe decentralizimin. Madje, askush nuk mund ta detyrojë qeverinë e Kosovës  që decentralizimin  ta kushtëzojë me zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës. Edhe faktori  ndërkombëtar është i vetëdijshëm se decentralizimi nuk mund të realizohet pa  u zgjidhur statusi, pa pasur kushtetutë e ligj.

Duhet përballur me raritetin duke  vepruar drejt, e jo me eufori e pa arsye 
të shëndoshë, vetëm për t'i hyrë në hatër dikujt, sepse këto janë gjëra 
shumë të ndjeshme dhe gabimet eventuale vështirë se mund të riparohen. 

Pra, faktori vendor duhet të jetë i një zëri dhe i një fjale. Nuk mund të 
bisedohet për decentralizimin pa u zgjidhur statusi përfundimtar i Kosovës. 
Nuk do të ketë decentralizim as  sipas recetës së Beogradit. Duhet të jemi 
të gatshëm, që të mos bimë vetë par aktit të kryer: që me gabimet tona t'i 
mundësojmë Serbisë, të na imponojë zgjidhje. Kjo do ishte  hedhje e benzinës 
në zjarr, që do të kishte edhe çrregullime të reja në këtë pjesë të Evropës 
Juglindore.

----------


## Arb

*Veshtrim

Anton Çetta shëroi plagën tonë më të madhe kombëtare

Është mirë që përmendorja e këtij veprimtari, atdhetari e patrioti  të 
ngritet në ndonjë vend meritor, në qendër të Prishtinës. Ose para Institutit 
Albanologjik, ku edhe ka punuar. Kështu do t'i bëhej atij një respekt për 
atë që ka bërë në jetë.*

Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com

Në luftën e madhe të shtyrjes me bërryla, që po bëjnë liderët e Kosovës se  
kush  po  mund  pozicionohet më mirë,  dhe në kohën kur garohet për të 
mbushur bagazh sa ma të madh të "meritave"  për të gjitha këto që i kemi, në 
   fund të këtij  viti ndjeva nevojë të madhe të përkujtoj një njeri të 
çmuar të të gjitha fushave, e në veçanti të humanizmit dhe të bashkimit, 
urtakun  profesor  Anton Çetta. 

I  qetë, gjithnjë  buzagaz e që rrudhat e ballit ia shtonin krenarinë. I urtë e gojëmjaltë, i afërt dhe i kuptueshëm për të gjithë e nga të gjithë. shok e mik, që për çdo njerin gjente vend  që të jetë i barabartë në sofrën e përbashkët shqiptare, duke mos ia mohuar askujt rolin e kontributin.

Profesor Antoni ishte ai që më kohë  kishte kuptuar realitetin se në çfarë situate gjendeshin shqiptarët në ish-Jugosllavi, dhe nevojën për të shpëtuar kombin e vet nga e keqja më e madhe e kohës, por edhe nga plaga e rendë që për ditë e më shumë zgjerohej e shkaktonte dhembje e lot -hakmarrja. Angazhimi i profesor Anton Çettës për ta shëruar këtë plagë të rëndë që dita- ditës shkatërronte qenien tonë kombëtare. 

Ai këtë e ndjente si obligim prej një intelektuali, studiusi dhe 
atdhetari, duke mos  kursyer asgjë nga vetvetja. Angazhimi i profesor 
Antonit në këtë fushë, që kishte sa karakter human aq edhe patriotik,  ia 
kishte shtruar vetes për  obligim e kurrsesi për të bërë karrierë për t'u 
ekspozuar. 

Pos shumë veprave me rëndësi të madhe për kulturën tonë, dhe 
kontributit në arsim, Anton Çetta  i doli në ndihmë popullit të vet atëherë 
kur e kishte më së vështiri. Kur Kosova  u  ripushtua  me tanke nga Serbia. 
Profesor  Antoni  e kuptoi nevojën se shqiptarët duhej të bëheshin sa më 
unikë. 

Dhe të mos e mbronte shqiptari shpinën  nga shqiptari, por të 
bashkoheshin në një front të përbashkët kundër armikut shekullor. Pajtimi 
duhej të bëhej me falje. Pra, duhet çrrënjosur hakmarra. Shi për ketë, 
profesor Anton Çetta  i pari e përkrahu  një grup studentësh  nga Peja, me 
në krye Nurie Zekajn.  

Atëherë filloi aksioni më i madh patriotik e humanitar: pajtimi i gjaqeve dhe ngatërresave  në Kosovë. Krahas profesor Anton Çettës ishin edhe  shumë intelektualë e prijës fetarë, si  profesor Zekerija Cana, Don Lush Gjergji, Hoxhë Kokruku-Kosova, Kajtaz Reci, Xhevat Kryeziu, etj. Kjo ishte arma më e madhe kundër  pushtuesit  serb. Qe nga kjo kohë edhe filloi mobilizimi i përgjithshëm kombëtar në luftë kundër Serbisë. 

Me pajtimin e gjaqeve, rrënjosjen e hakmarrjes fituan të gjithë në Kosovë. 
Me këtë  edhe u bë  bashkimi  kombëtar. Ishte ky sinjal edhe për Serbinë se 
shqiptarët e Kosovës  kurrë nuk do të pajtohen me robërinë. Pas pranverës së 
madhe të pajtimit të prirë nga profesor Anton Çeta, sipas veprimtarit  të 
kohës  Tadej Rodiqi, në Kosovë kanë rënë për 70 për qind  veprat penale.

Pra, Kosova po përgatitej për ta luftuar armikun. Dhe të gjithë ata që deri 
në atë kohë ishin të hasmuar mes vete, dhanë besën për pajtim, që ishte edhe një pajtim kombëtar dhe luftë për liri. Vepra e profesor Anton Çetës  është e qëndrueshme po aq sa është edhe ky popull. 

Sepse ai ishte një fanar që në errësirën e kohës  shndërriti rrugën drejt së vërtetës, drejt bashkimit të shqiptarëve në realizimin e synimeve të tyre shekullore. Veprës së profesor Anton Çettës  duhet dhënë hapësirë dhe publicitet  më i madh. Është mirë që përmendorja e këtij veprimtari ,atdhetari e patrioti  të ngritet në ndonjë vend meritor, në qendër të Prishtinës. Ose para Institutit Albanologjik, ku edhe ka punuar. Kështu do t'i bëhej atij një respekt për atë që ka bërë në jetë.

----------


## Brari

Arb i nderuar! 

Ju uroj juve dhe krejt atdhetareve  si ju Gezuar nje Vit te ri plot prosperitet per ju e per Kosoven dhe popullin e saje!
Uroj qe Presidentin ta kemi shendosh dhe kte vit qe vjen e dasht Zoti dhe shum vjet tjera!

RTP nuk po e shoh..

Gezuar te gjithve juve !

----------


## Arb

*Në trevjetorin e vrasjes së kolonel Tahir Zemajt

Për Kosovën luftoi dhe për të u flijua

Kolonel Zemaj ishte ushtaraku që frymoi sipas institucioneve të Republikës 
së Kosovës, dhe njohu si të vetmin  komandant suprem presidentin e dalë nga 
vota e lirë në mars të vitit 1998, dr.Ibrahim Rugovën*

Rrok BERISHA

Është i rëndë çdo fillim janari. Është  i rëndë si shkëmbi, si plumbi ,një 
datë që për çdo vit kalendarik përsëritet në kalendar. Qe të përkujton 
ngjarjen më të hidhur në historinë e re të Kosovës. Vrasjen, e komandantit 
në liri, vrasjen  qyqare nga pusia në pabesi. Vrasjen e kolonelit të Alpeve 
Shqiptare- Tahir Zemajt. Ne ketë rast, këta rreshta do t'i shkruaj në emrin 
tim dhe të gjithë bashkëluftëtarëve, ushtarëve dhe shokëve të kolonelit, ne 
emër të atyre që sy patrembur luftuan shkuan, duke i shkaktuar humbje e 
viktima me të mëdha në të gjitha  betejat, që së bashku me kolonelin  dhe 
eproret e tyre profesionistë luftuan në   mbrojtje të identitetit kombëtar  
dhe të çlirimit të atdheut-Kosovës së robëruar. Është kjo ditë përkujtimi me 
plot dhembje,kur  para tri vjetësh, kriminelet të motivuar politikisht, 
mjaftë mirë të paguar, por edhe  të shtyrë nga xhelozia profesionale, në 
pabesi, shprazën breshëri plumbash mbi trupin e pambrojtur të kolonel Tahir 
Zemajt, duke i shuar jetën eprorit tonë të respektuar e të dashur. Çmenduria 
dhe urrejtja patologjike, bashkë më jetën e kolonelit, mori edhe dy lule. 
Vrau edhe djalin Enisin,e kushëririn Hasan Zenajn, që ishte luftëtar e 
veprimtar i forumit Rinor të LDK-së.
Dhembja për kolonel Tahir Zemajn, për eprorin e urtë, është e madhe edhe sot 
pas tri vjetësh, është e madhe për gjithë ata që dinë ta vlerësojnë    
kontributin e tij, që i  dha  luftës çlirimtare nën uniformën e UÇK-së  dhe 
kontributin e madh që i dha paqes. Kjo dhembje sado që rëndon, nuk mund ta 
mposhtë krenarinë e gjithë atyre që në  kohërat më të vështira    për  
shqiptarët kishin fatin që në  ballë të kolonës, në ballë të luftës 
çlirimtare, ta kenë një ushtarak të karrierës si kolonelin. Ushtarakun e 
guximshëm, ushtarakun e qëndresës, njeriun që shpresën  e humbur të popullit 
falë strategjisë e  shndërroi në  shumë fitore. Kolonel Zemaj ishte 
ushtaraku që frymoi sipas institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës, dhe njohu 
si të vetmin  komandant suprem presidentin e dalë nga vota e lirë në mars të 
vitit 1998, dr.Ibrahim Rugovën. Pse  kombin tonë në faza të rëndësishme e 
përcjell  i njëjti fat. Dora e  zezë antishqiptare, e vrau në pabesi edhe 
Ministrin e Mbrojtjes të Republikës së Kosovës në Tiranë, komandant Ahmet 
Krasniqin. E njëjta dorë e krimit  goditi në paqe edhe kolonel Tahir Zemajn, 
ashtu si  shumë patriotë e veprimtarë të rezistencës kombëtare ndër shekuj 
Fate të njëjta të njerëzve të mëdhenj. Kriminelet e  motivuar politikisht, 
disa herë patën organizuar atentate kundër kolonelit. Por, patën dështuar në 
  shumë prita. Dora tradhtare si çdo herë bijtë e kombit shqiptar i vrau 
vetëm nga pusia, pas shpine, natën  në mënyrën më qyqare. Por, kjo farë e 
keqe e krimit mashtrohet se  kurrë nuk mund ta vrasin veprën e kolonel Tahir 
Zemajt, e as idealet e tij për pavarësinë e Kosovës, sikurse nuk mund e 
vranë as ushtrinë e tij, sikurse nuk mund ta vrasin as ushtrinë e Kosovës, e 
as pavarësinë e saj. Vepra  e idealet, se bashku me shpirtin fisnik e 
luftarak të kolonelit,  është e rrënjosur në shpirt e zemër e mendje të  të  
gjithë atyre që Kosovën e dëshirojnë të lirë e të pavarur. Është  frymëzim 
për punë të mëtutjeshme për  ardhmërinë.
Kriminelët  që vrasin, shëtisin të lire, sepse këto tri vjet  është  bërë 
shumë  pak për kapjen e tyre. Por, një ditë, maskat do të binë. dhe 
drejtësia  do ta thotë fjalën e vet.
Kot mendojnë këta kriminelë se  do të mbrohen. Kriminelët dhe urdhërdhënsit 
e tyre, pa marr parasysh se në ç`pozitë janë, një ditë   janë të gjykuar të 
dështojnë. Ata do t'i zërë gjaku,loti, vuajtja e qindra e mija shqiptarëve 
të pafajshëm që u martirizuan  për liri,  dhe e qindra të tjerëve që u vranë 
në pabesi pas luftës.
Ata do t'i gjykojë e drejta, që është fuqia më e madhe.
Ushtarakët,bashkëluftëtarë e bashkëpunëtorë të kolonelit, njohin vetëm një 
datë- 28 dhjetorin,datën e  lindjes. Po nuk ka datë të vdekjes. Katër janari 
nuk i ka vrarë idealet e komandantit e as të ushtarëve të tij, sepse 
kujtimet për të   gjithnjë mbetën të freskëta,e vepra dhe  porosia e tij, 
mbetët udhërrëfyese për ne.
Prandaj, sot, në tre vjetorin e vrasjes, të gjithë ne, miqtë, shokët, 
bashkëluftëtarët e kolonelit, duhet  dhembjen ta zëvëndësojmë me krenarinë. 
Që plogështinë të shndërrojmë në qëndresë e mospërkulje para farës se bimës 
së keqe, para ideologjisë se kuqe majtiste. Para shërbimeve sekrete, që kanë 
vërshuar si këpurdhat pas shiut. Hidhërimi dhe dhembja për kolonelin,  duhet 
të na i kalit shpresat për një të ardhme më të mirë, për ndërtimin e  një 
Kosove të pavarur. Për ngritjen e ushtrisë së Kosovës, sipas standardeve të 
NATO-s.  Këtë e dëshironte edhe koloneli ynë. Nga kjo del edhe porosia: 
Kurrë mos të bëhem hyzmeqarë të së keqes, e as pjesë e  tradhtisë. Në këtë 
mënyrë, mund ta mbrojmë krenarinë dhe kujtimin që ishim ushtarë nën  
komandën e një ushtaraku të karrierës të kalibrit të lartë. Ishim ushtarët e 
parë të ushtrisë së rregullt shqiptare të  Kosovës, ushtrisë që nën  
udhëheqjen e kolonel Tahir Zemajt, doli fitimtare në  shumë beteja, si në 
Loxhë, në Llukë  e në Lug të Baranit. Dhe ndër më të rëndësishmet është  
beteja humanitare  për shpëtimin e popullatës civile. Këto  komandanti Tahir 
Zemaj me të drejtë ia dhanë epitetin e komandantit legjendarë të Alpeve 
Shqiptare.


*Koment

SA (S) ËSHTË ZGJIDHJE "BUNKERIZIMI"  POLITIK I KOSOVËS?


Kosova  këtyre viteve u përball me shumë akte të rënda të krimit të 
organizuar politik  e ekonomik. Bosët e këtij lëmi, mjaft profitabile,  janë 
mjaft aktivë. Këta janë të "bunkerizuar"  dhe që të mos "hapen" dyert e 
"bunkerit" të së vërtetës që do t'i godasë,  janë në gjendje që të 
bashkëpunojnë edhe me djallin, vetëm e vetëm qe  të mos u zbulohen e të 
vazhdojnë punën dhe qëllimet e veta, si ato në rrafshin  politik, edhe 
ekonomik. Këtë gjendje në Kosovë e ka bërë më të rëndë mungesa, por edhe 
moszbatimi i ligjeve ekzistuese.*

Rrok BERISHA

Shteti dhe politika  shqiptare me dekada ishte e bunkerizuar. Nga ky virus i 
  bunkerizimit, edhe pas një dekade në demokraci, me vështirësi po 
tejkalohen  pasojat e  një sistemi totalitar. Nga kjo me vështirësi të mëdha 
po shkohet në   krijimin e parakushteve  për një shtet ligjor e të vërtetë 
demokratik, të lirë dhe transparent. Ne mungesë të ligjit, bartësit e të 
keqes, ata që demokracinë e  shfrytëzojnë si mbulesë të qëllimit,  armën më 
të fortë   e kanë "kritikën" e ashpër deri në sharjet ndër me brutale, 
secili kundër secilit. Në mungesë të fakteve konkrete,  kjo gjë mbetet vetëm 
një "alarmues " në ajër, që prish njerëzit mes vete.

Kosova  këtyre viteve u përball me shumë akte të rënda të krimit të 
organizuar politik  e ekonomik. Bosët e këtij lëmi, mjaft profitabil,  janë 
mjaft aktivë. Këta janë të "bunkerizuar"  dhe që të mos "hapen" dyert e 
"bunkerit" të së vërtetës që do t'i godasë,  janë në gjendje që të 
bashkëpunojnë edhe më djallin, vetëm e vetëm që  të mos u zbulohen e të 
vazhdojnë punën dhe qëllimet e veta, si ato në rrafshin  politik, edhe 
ekonomik. Këtë gjendje në Kosovë e ka bërë më të rëndë mungesa, por edhe 
moszbatimi i ligjeve ekzistuese. Njëra ndër kushtet e bashkësisë 
ndërkombëtare është edhe çështja e sigurisë së qytetarëve, dhe ajo sa Kosova 
e pavarur  mund të jetë shtet i së drejtës  për të gjithë qytetarët e saj. 
Por, edhe me marrjen e ingerencave të dy ministrive, sa do të jetë e aftë që 
  drejt dhe pa paragjykime politike të kryejë punët dhe obligimet e tyre? Sa 
do të jetë puna e këtyre ministrive transparente, dhe se a do të 
"bunkerizohen " në vetvete  këto ministri dhe puna e qeverisë, siç  po e 
kërkon Serbia? Derisa elita e lartë e Serbisë, kohët e fundit ka ndërmarrë 
fushatë  diplomatike, ajo  po mundohet që ta bëjë "bunkerizimin politik" të  
  Kosovës. Mbyllja në vetvete a "bunkerizimi  politik i Qeverisë së  
Kosovës"( si ndaj faktorit vendor dhe atij ndërkombëtar), do të jetë gabim 
fatal. Kosovës, si pozitës, ashtu edhe opozitës, në këtë moment, i nevojitet 
një transparencë e sinqertë dhe e  besueshme, që do të shërbejë si faktor i 
stabilitetit politik. Kosova më shumë se kurrë, sot ka nevojë për një 
konsensus të  gjerë e të  përbashkët brendapërbrenda faktorit politik 
shqiptar. Kjo edhe do sjell siguri dhe unitet, që  Kosovës   i nevojitet  më 
shumë se sa shërbimet sekrete partiake. apo zënkat hileqare .! Bunkerizimi 
politik i Kosovës  nuk është në dobi as të  pozitës e as të  opozitës. 
Pozita duhet të jetë e hapur ndaj elektoratit të vet dhe të aleatëve të saj 
politik, që është mundësia e vetme e  avancimit  të  vlerave reale që i 
kanë,e me të cilat edhe janë  paraqitur në programet dhe fushatën zgjedhore, 
gjë që ka ndihmuar të mbushen kutitë e  subjekteve të tyre. Kjo u ka 
mundësuar ardhjen në pushtet. Përmbushja  e premtimeve ndaj elektoratit, 
është bazë e fortë për  stabilitet dhe fitore te re. Sepse, në Kosovë  tash 
elektorati nuk mund të bindet me "vlera " e fjalor ideologjik, por vetëm më 
punë konkrete. Është e mira së mirës që përditë e më shumë po perëndon  koha 
e frazeologjisë  dhe  bindjeve ideologjike. Baza nga edhe vijnë votat, është 
bërë përcaktuese-a vlerësuesi më i mirë i punës  së secilit subjekt politik, 
e që  më vëmendje përcjell çdo  lëvizje në të mirë a   ngecje eventuale. 
Sepse baza dëshiron t`i shpërblehet vota, mundi dhe kontributi. Baza nuk ka 
dëshirë që  të zgjedhurit e saj të " bunkerizohen" e të mos jenë 
transparentë, e të papërgjegjshëm në veprimet e tyre. Ata kanë nevojë  dhe 
synojnë një jetë më të begatshme dhe më funksionale, që mendojnë se do ta 
arrijnë përmes punës së të zgjedhurve të tyre. Kosova nuk ka nevojë për një 
shtet e as për një qeveri të "bunkerizuar", por për  një shtet vlerash 
demokratike  e humane, një shtet me një pushtet të ligjit, të njëjtë për të 
gjithë qytetarët, për të gjitha subjektet politike. Për një pozitë  
politikisht  të qëndrueshme e transparente, e jo të "bunkerizuar" në vetvete 
dhe ndaj opozitës.
Më ketë  edhe do të hapte  pushtetin në bazë dhe në popull, duke e bërë 
qytetarin- votuesin  bartës te aktiviteteve dhe subjekt të zhvillimit 
ekonomik dhe politik. Hapja, transparenca  do të eliminonte edhe elementet 
paralele të "sigurimeve të shteteve " të huaj  dhe hutinë që ka futur në 
popull, rastet shumë të përfolura të verbimeve sekrete partiake, të cilat si 
gjithmonë më shumë po u sjellin sherr partive politike  se sa  siguri. Si të 
këtilla këto shënime sekrete,  janë paraqitur si  mollë sherri edhe 
brendapërbrenda  subjektit ku veprojnë. Sepse vetë puna e tyre është  
përcjellë me krijimin e grupeve dhe fraksioneve brendapërbrenda, duke  
privilegjuar njërin a tjetrin krah. Këto shërbime sekrete partiake, 
drejtpërdrejt ndikojnë edhe  në "bunkerizimin  " dhe  nuk japin  hapësirë 
për zhvillimin dhe zgjerimin e subjektit politik, duke mbyllur transparencën 
e   funksionarëve të lartë të subjektit, pra ato ndihmojnë dhe preferojnë 
bunkerizimin politik të partive politike. Bunkerizimin eventual të partive 
në pozitë shumë mirë mund ta shfrytëzojnë partitë opozitare, në formën më të 
thjeshtë e të natyrshme, duke u lëshuar në aktivitet në bazë. Në ketë rast, 
subjektet opozitare e kanë me lehtë që edhe gënjeshtrën ta përdorin si të 
vërtetë.

----------


## Arb

*Koment
TË NDARË

Ata që u flijuan për te njëjtat ideali, nuk duhet te ndahen në krah e parti 
politike. Ne mbledhjen komemorative për tre vjetorin e vrasjes se  Kolonel Tahir Zemajt, mungoi hierarkia e Koalicionit Qeverisës, Kryeministri, funksionar   të AAK-së , të TMK-së, SHPK-së, dhe si gjithnjë  opozita. Edhe, sikur te ishin të përziera drejtpërdrejt apo indirekt në vrasjen e Kolonelit, burrat e timat  kur  kanë vrarë, mbështet në Kanun kanë shkuar për kry shendosh.Kolonel Tahir  Zemaj ishte një figure e lartë ushtarake, gjithmonë kishte qellim bashkim e jo ndarjen.!*

Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com

Në Kosovë, në mungesë të një ligji , në të cilin përcaktohen roli dhe vlera 
e figurave me peshë kombëtar, data e ngjarjet më rendësi kombëtare, madje edhe akademitë përkujtimore të dëshmorëve e  martirëve të kombit shënohen ndaras. 

Varësisht se kush është organizator, mund ta mendosh sakte  se 
kënd mund ta  gjesh aty. Është brengoseshe edhe fakti , se edhe ngjarjet që organizohen nga organi më i lartë i shtetit Presidenca, bojkotohen përherë nga Opozita, TMK-ja,SHPK-ja,madje edhe nga pjesëtaret e Koalicionit Qeverisës. 

Një ndarje e këtillë, e  dëshmoreve dhe heronjve, e atyre që benë e dhanë shumë për Kosovën, u pa edhe në mbledhjen Komemorative  me 
rastin e shënimit të katër vjetorit te vrasjes së Kolonel Tahir Zemajt, por 
edhe ne shumë komemoracione e  manifestime te tjera te mëparshme të 
organizuara nga kjo hierarki e shtetit te Kosovës. 

Kjo ngjarje e rendë asnjë qytetare te Kosovë s nuk e lëne rehat, se athua kush e vravë vetë Kolonelin, djalin e tij Enisin dhe nipin  Hasanin, duke ia mbyllur kështu derën. 

Dhe, kjo mos pranin e disa figurave tash ne qeveri te jep të mendosh: 
Ndoshta nuk mund prezantojnë , të duket Logjike  se ata qe drejtpërdrejt e vranë apo urdhëruan vrasjen e tij nuk vinë ngërzit e as përfaqësuesit e 
subjekteve që mund  të jenë të përzier drejtpërdrejt apo indirekt në  akt 
makab. 

Por,në një të kaluar jo fort të largetë  realiteti e ka tregua të kundërtën.. në të gjitha rastet enigmatike qe supozoheshin qe na i kishte bërë " armiku", ishin prezent elita e te dyshimtëve (ata që kishin dhëne urdhër apo mbështetur  vrasjen)  madje edhe pse ishte  luftë, ata vetë por edhe shërbim i  tyre, le qe kanë  prezantuar por edhe e  kanë organizuar ceremonitë mortore për viktimën, duke e varrosur me Ceremoni madhështore si hero.

Nëse ne këtë takim komemorativ,si gjithëherë  mungoi opozita, atëherë 
subjektet që janë në koalicionin qeverisës, më AAK-në,  grupi i pakicave G + l dhe pakica turke,është dash te ishin ne ketë mbledhje komemorative. Sepse e kishte organizuar Presidenca  dhe sipas marrëveshjes presidenti është edhe i tyre, sepse edhe ata e kanë votuar. 

Arsye tjetër është se kolonel Tahir Zemaj  ishte e është simbol i vaçant i shtetit të Kosovë. Përfaqëson idealelet sublime  të popullit shqiptarë të Kosovës, si  komandant i parë i ushtrisë së rregullt të  Kosovës. Njeriut që më shumë se çdo kush tjetër,(edhe më shumë se  ata që   shtyheshin me bërryla për tu ulur ne vendet e pare) i ka njohtë dhe respektua institucionet dhe votën e popullit, viktimë i të cilave qëndrime  është.

Kolonel Tahir Zemaj  nuk i takonte asnjë partie politike , kishte simpati 
për LDK-në,e PSHDK-në. Ai e ndente veten ushtarak të vertetë të pa 
politizuar. Si i tillë  thellë në shpirt e ndjente se i takon Kosovës , me 
Kosovën  përfshinte te gjithë popullin dhe spektrin e gjerë politik. 

Andaj gjithmonë përkushtim kishte bashkimin e jo ndarjen, luftën për çlirimin e Kosovës e jo  vëllavrasjen,  ngritjen e një ushtrie profesionale të aftë për tu ballafaquar më sfidat e kohës për  ti del zot Kosovës ,  e jo  të formacioneve ndëshkues , të grupeve me bindje politike e të  ekskuadrillave vrastare, të shërbimeve te fshehët pranë partive politike, shërbimeve qe vrajë e ndajnë  popullin e Kosovës.

Mashtrohen të gjithë ata që mendojnë se duke i ndarë dhe anashkaluar në këtë formë figurat meritore te kombit, si Kolonel Tahir Zemajn, nuk i bëjnë shërbim askujt e as subjekteve të  tyre. 

Secili luftëtarë e patriot, i cilit do krah që thuhet që është, ai ka dhen kontribut për  çlirimin  e Kosovës, dhe si i tillë, ai nuk duhet ti takoj asnjërit subjekt politik por gjithë Kosovës. Edhe kolonel Tahir Zemaj, edhe Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, edhe Sali Ceku ehe Agim Ramadani, edhe Adem Jashari, edhe Zahir Pajaziti edhe  shumë e shumë të tjerë, si dhe  të gjithë martiret e dëshmoret e  masakrës së Reçakut, të Izbicës, martirizimi i familjes Adem Jashari, masakra e Mejesa, të gjitha këto janë simbole të shenjta të historisë së lavdishme të Kosovës. 

Janë simbole  dhe i takojnë gjithë shqiptarëve andej e këndej kufirit .
E kuptoi se ne këtyre kohë më se vështiri , madje madje raste raste gati me vështire se me shkuan, është lufta e disa njerëzve që veten po dëshirojnë ta shpallin flamurtarë të proceseve. Dhe e gjithë sakrificën e tyre po  e po e shfrytëzojnë për te marr pushtet , për të berë marketing më këto figura të nderuara dhe sakrificën e tyre. Dhe mjerisht për te përçarë dhe ndarë popullin.

Shënim i  datave dhe figurave meritore te kombit duhet rregulluar më ligj. E kjo done punë e përkushtim vlerësim real te kontributit të secili, pa marr parasysh a ishin ushtarë a epror te FARK-ut, apo te njësiteve që te tjera. Më rendësi është të vesohet se kush çka bëri për Kosovën, dhe kur ishte kur populli i sajë e kishte me se vështir. 

A ndihmoi luftën , a bënte biznes më shkaun a ishte strukur ne ndonjë vend azilant politik duke hanger makran të ndihmave. Sepse është e vertetë se tash na u ka zëne fryma nga atdhetar e patriotët. Veç Kolonel Tahir Zemaj sa "bashkëluftëtaret " i kishte pas unë si njeri prej tyre dhe mik I ngushtë I tij po mbetem i habitur. Madje edhe ata që e lanë veten ne ditët më të vështira po rrahin gjoks për patriotizëm ne emër te tij. .!

Pra është koha, që mos ti lajmë dëshmoret, veprimtaret e meritort me një thes me koloboraconistet e dikurshëm që të nxjerrin sytë me patriotizëm, me hajdut, vrasës, spiunë dhe ata qe  nënë uniformen e UCK-së kanë bërë  krime nder më të ndryshëm. 

Pra  ketë nuk duhet marr si fushat kundër UCK-së, por si të vetmin elemte që mund të bashkoj, të gjithë luftëtaret e lirisë, dhe te hedh dritë ndajë gjithë atyre luftëtarëve që janë lëne pas dore ne sajë të bryllave nga joluftetaret dhe matrapazët . 

Sepse Shqiptareve nuk u bën nderë që  të kremtojë dhe përkujtojnë ndaras.  Sepse ne akademinë përkujtimore  për Kolonel Zemajn, ushtarakun më të shquar të ushtrisë  së Kosovës është dashtë të ishte prezent dhe ti bene nderim edhe pozita dhe opozita. 

Edhe TMK-ja dhe SHPK-ja, se të dyja duhet të janë pjesë e 
institucioneve të Kosovës  dhe si te tilla, le për  Kolonel Tahir Zemaj qe 
ishte ushtaraku me i njohur i UCK-së, dhe njeriu që i pari në vepër  zbatoi urdhrat e Ministrit të Republikës se Kosovës dhe Kushtetutën e Kosovës  duke hyr më shokë  në Kosovë, për të  organizuar luftën mbrojtës dhe çlirimtare, por është dashtë te ishin prezent sepse kjo akademi mbahej ne emër të Presidentit të Kosovës, dhe jo ne emër të asnjë partie. 

Por as kjo nuk na befason sepse tash  jemi mësuar që TMK-në e SHPK-në ma shumë  ta shohim në tubime private të partive politikë ,që fatkeqësisht po ndikon në ndarje dhe hendeqe, ne vend që të jene shembull i bashkimit. Figurat e  veçanta të kombit duhet të jenë pika të bashkimit,të kenë  një emërues dhe mesazh të përbashkët: Te bashkuar mund te jemi vetëm duke respektuar vlerat e vërteta.

----------


## Arb

*Ipeshkvit Imzot Mark Sopi

  Pusho në paqe shkëlqesi* 

  17 janar 2006 /TN 

*Më 18 maj 2005, më  përkushtim, e krenari prej një shqiptari, më gjuhen e  argumenteve  të bollshme, e të pa kontestueshëm,  dëshmoi para kongresit amerikan. Duke mbrojtur  Pavarësinë e Kosovës, si të vetmin faktor që do të stabilizoi ter rajonin  e Ballkanit.* 

*Ai më argumente e hodhi si të pa vertetë, propagandën serbe për  fundamentalizmin shqiptar,  duke i lartësuar lartë vlerat dhe tolerancën fetare te shqiptarët.* 

Shkruan: Rrok BERISHA 
RrokBerisha@hotmail.com

Shugurimi për priftë më 1968, pastaj  emërimin  famullitarë në Zllakuqan 1974 dhe rrugëtim e tij deri ne  emërimin  për ipeshkëv 1996 nga selia e shenjët Vatikani, Imzot Mark Sopi e kishte kuptuar, si thirrje te Zotit, për sakrificë, për  fe, komb e Zot. 

E këto sfida ishin te  një pas njëshme. Por qe i tejkaloi, si një atdhetarë e  udhëheqës i mirë i Kishës Katolikë në Kosovës. 

1. Sfida e parë, e nder më të rëndësishme, për Imzot Mark Sopin ishte, përballja  më të gjitha të këqijat e padrejtësitë që i bëheshin me dekada  popullit shqiptarë në Kosovë  nga pushteti  sllavokomunist në një anë, dhe ruajtjen e grigjës se vetë, drejt rrugës se vërtetë te zotit, në  anën tjetër. 

Më emërimin i Imzot Sopit, në krye te Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës, më 1996,  si trashëgimtarë të ipeshkvit dhe  patriotit të  madh të çështjes  kombëtare Imzot Nikë Prelës, ishte punë e obligim pak sa  e vështirë. Rruga të cilën duhet ta ndjek edhe Imzot Mark Sopi , nuk do të ishte aspak e lehtë. Ishin këto vite të rënda për Kosovën, më plot sfida, në një kohë dhe rrethanë  shumë të renda për veprimtari. 



Por, Imzot Mark Sopi arriti, më përkushtim  të ndjek rrugën e paraardhësit të tij. U bë, jo vetëm udhëheqës fetar i mire, por edhe udhëheqës  kombëtare. Kur shqiptaret u ngritën ne rikthim të identitetit nëpërkëmbur  kombëtar fetar nga sistemi komunist si në Kosovë ashtu edhe në Shqipëri, Imzot Mark Sopi, ishte i pa kursyer dhe u bë zëdhënës i kërkesave të shqiptarëve, duke  internacionalizuar çështjen e Kosovës dhe te drejtën e shqiptarëve për pavarësi. 

Në çdo hapë, në çdo takim, brenda dhe jashtë, dëshmoj se shqiptaret janë një komb, kanë një gjuhë e një gjak,  ata nuk janë, as  terrorist dhe as  fundamentalist, por si për nga kultura , ashtu edhe orientimi i takojnë civilizimit Evropian. 

Ishte i aftë që kurdo paraqitej nevoja më gjuhen e  fakteve të argumentojë luftën e drejt të shqiptarëve të Kosovës për liri e pavarësi. 

Duke ua dalë përpare  dhe kundërshtuar  gjithë propagandën serbe, qe shqiptaret i quante terrorist e fundamentalist  dhe  kundër civilizimit evropianë. 

Imzot Mark Sopi arriti  të dëshmojë në qendrat e vendrojës dhe në  Vatikan, se shqiptaret dëshirojnë pavarësinë dhe bashkimin ne familjen Evropian, e kurrsesi  të formimit të  një shteti të ri  Islamik, në Evropë, siç e paraqitke dhe  parqet edhe këto ditë propaganda serbe. 

2. Sfida të  renda , për Imzot Mark Sopin ishin  vitet 1997-1998-1999 . Si të shpëtohet populli shqiptarë i pa mbrojtur, të cilit I kanosej zhdukja nga makineria vrastare e Beogradit. Lutjet dhe korrespondenca më çarqet relevenate të qendrave të vendosjes,e veçmas me Vatikanin, ishin dy detyra parësore. Kishte vendim të prerë. 

Secili famullitar në Kosovë duhet të qëndroj në famullinë e vetë, pranë popullit të  vet pa dallim, në luftë e në zjarr.  Objektet e shenjta, Kishat Katolike, të jenë vende për  të gjithë shqiptaret pa dallim. Mos largimi, ishte edhe një sfidë tjetër, informimi më i drejtpërdrejt, i botës më barbarinë e makinerisë vrastare serbe në Kosovë, duke shpërthyer kështu  bllokadën informative të pushtuesit serb. 

Imzot Mark Sopin,  ishte kundër shpërnguljes se shqiptarëve. Këtë plagë të rendë e të kamotshme të kombit, e kishte përjetuar edhe familja  dhe bashkëkombësit e tij dekada më parë. E dinte peshën e rëndë të kësaj shpërngulje. Gjatë vizitave nëpër  famulli, ndjente dhembje kur fshatrat të tera ishin përgjysmuar. Kjo i shatonte dhembje te madhe në shpirt. Edhe pse ishte i vetishëm për të gjitha rrethanat, skamjen, varfërinë e  pa perspektivën e të rinjve. Në shumë biseda  më  ta, e njëjta temë, si të pengohet shpërngulja, të ringjallet jeta në çdo mjedisi, në çdo famulli. 

I vetëdijshëm për numrin e madh të familjeve, e të te rinjve shqiptarë, që jetonin  e vepronin në Evropë e më gjerë, Imzot Mark Sopi,së bashku më selinë e Shenjet  bënë shumë, që diasporën mos ta lëne pa bari shpirtëror e kombëtar, arriti ta zgjeroi e profilizoi rrjetin e priftërinjve shqiptarë, duke hapur qendra katolike shqiptarë nëpër shtete të ndryshme, të Evropës e deri në Amerikë. 

Imzot Sopi  u përball edhe më njerëz të pa moralshëm,  që kurrë se kishin njohët e as dashtë  Zotin e as fenë.  Gjithmonë ishte bari i mirë, më butësi e buzagaz i pranonte, edhe pse ishte njohës i mirë i  veprimtarisë së tyre anit Zot e anit fe. Shpesh në buzagaz  u thoshe:” Për besimtaret e mi dhe në emër të Ipeshkëvis se Kosovës  ka kush  flet”. 

Edhe kur keqpërdorej emir i tij në ekstrem , Imzot Mark Sopi, prapë ishte i qetë, nuk reagonte publikisht, sepse dëshironte ta ruante qetësinë njerëzore dhe humanitetin, duke u bërë shembull i përvujtnisë dhe sakrificës. Por, përdorte fjalët e Krishtit: “Fali o zot se nuk dinë se çka janë duke bërë”. 

3. Koha e pas luftës më pasoja të mëdha  dhe çështja e mbijetesës gjithë shqiptare, e mundonte shumë Imzot Sopin. Edhe ne ketë fushë u përpoq e bëri shumë. Karitasi shqiptarë i ndihmuar nga shoqatat si motra dhe donatorë trokiti pa dallim në çdo shtëpi nevojtare. 

Thoshte “Te gjithë ne  jemi  bit e Zotit.” U ndihmuan të  gjithë, si në  ushqim,veshmbathje, ne medikamente mjekësore, në rindërtim të shtëpive të djegura e të shkatërruara. E veçanta ishte se ndihmoi edhe ngritjen dhe rindërtimin e disa Xhamive, të shkatërruara nga lufta. Kosova arriti ta merr veten, ta kaloj fazën e emergjente. 

4. Për Imzot Mark Sopin Shenjtërimi dhe lumturimi i humanistes Shqiptare Nënë Terezës, kishte rendësi  te veçantë  kombëtare, duke kaluar kufijtë e konfeksional. Ndërtimi i një Katedrale për Shenjtëroren Shqiptare, në Kryeqytetin  e Kosovës ishte imperativë kohë. Më këtë dëshirë të nisur e mbetur ne gurthemel edhe shkoi Imzot Mark Sopi. Sa e sa here patë than:” 

Ndërtimi i Katedrales në Prishtinë, që i kushtohet humanistes dhe  shenjtërores shqiptare Nënë Terezës, është më shumë se një objekt i zakonshëm sakral, i kultit. Është lidhshmëri e së kaluarës historike më të tashmen, zbardhje dhe kthim ka identiteti i shqiptarëve”. 

Ngritja e Katedrales në Kryeqytetit e shtetit të Kosovës, për Imzot Mark Sopin kishte edhe një rendësi tjetër të veçantë. Në Prishtinë duhet të rikthehet selia e Ipeshkevisë së Kosovës. Kjo do jetë edhe qendër diplomatike, sepse më njohjen formale të pavarësisë , në Kosova do të ketë lidhje të drejtpërdrejta si me shtetet e tjera te Evropës e botës ashtu edhe me Vatikanin. 

Për Imzot Mark Sopin edhe përgatitjet e mundimshme, rreth fillimit të ndërtimit, e veçmas të vemjes se gurit themeltar të ndërtimit të Katedrales “Nënë Tereza” në Prishtinë, ishte edhe një sfidë e madhe, qe vdekja e pa pritur  nuk e lejoj që ta përballoi. 

Për gjitha këto, meriton të falënderojmë për gjithë veprën e madhe që ka  bërë për shqiptaret, si ne rrafshin fetar dhe  atë kombëtar. Andaj ishte shumë i qëlluar vendimi i Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova që dita e varrimit të tij të jetë ditë zi për Kosovën. Sepse me humbjen e tij Kosova dhe shqiptarët kanë humbur një bari të vyeshëm të grigjës. 

Shpirti i tij pushoftë në paqe.

----------


## Arb

*Sa për te mos harruar

TITO DHE NASERI*

*Deri në revolucionin Egjiptit, kur edhe vjen Naseri në pushtet, në Egjipt 
jetonte e vepronte një diasporë e madhe shqiptare prej  rreth 96 mijë 
shqiptarë.  Jugosllavia e Titos në Naserin që të shaketrroj mbretërinë e 
Mbretit Faruk më prejardhje Shqiptare, por pati ndikim edhe në atë që të 
shkatërroj mërgatën e fuqishme  shqiptare, duke mos lejuar lobizimin e sajë, 
për të mirën e shqiptarëve në trojet e tyre etnike .*

Rrok BERISHA!
Rrokberisha@hotmail.com

Është e keqe nëse harrohet e kaluar  e dhembshme historike e kombit tonë, 
dhe ajo e kaluar nuk përdoret  për të kuptuar  se çfarë fushate asimilues  
në shekullin e kaluar benë  armiket e kombit  fqinjët tanë tanë. 

Ajo e kaluar e dhembshme , na benë ta kuptojmë një realitet te hidhur se  patëm më shumë armiq se miq dhe se në saje  të verbërisë sonë politike-ideologjike e religjioze, armiket e kombit sy mbyllas i shërbemë dhe shpërblyem si miq. Në shfletim të historis, e kaluare e dhembshme më përplasi në Egjiptin e largëte dhe ne mardhenejt e shkëlqyeshme te Titos e të Naserit. 

Ketë e shkruaj që tu përkujtoj  një brez gjeneratash, veprimin e tyre ne  te  
kalurën si internacionalist të përbetuar, të cilët me gjithë qenien e tyre 
jetuan dhe u munduan qe ta zbatonin ne vepër   vëllazërim bashkimin ne mes 
te popujve jugosllave dhe popujve tjerë vëlla. 

Madje këta njerëz  ishin në top formë edhe atëherë kur më qindra mija shqiptarë  mga dhuna shtetërore e keti Vëllazërim bashkimi , më dhunë dëboheshin nga trojet e tyrë për në Anadoll. 

Qe nga vite 1948 e këndej shqiptarët, kudo qe grindeshin ne trojet 
e tyre etnike ishin të  përndjekur nga langoret e UDB-ës e të SHIK-ut. 
Kështu nacionalistet ndjekëshin e burgoseshin ne Jugosllavi , por nëse 
arrijnë te kalojnë ata e njëjta I priste edhe në Shqipëri. Për atë gjithë  
patriotet , atdhetaret, ata që u munduan për çështjen shqiptare  përjetuan 
më të keqën e më të zezën, nga komunistet Jogosllavo-Shqiptar. Shërbimet 
sekrete te këtyre dy shteteve ,i kishin shpallë luftë të koordinuar edhe  
diasporës shqiptare, duke e ndjek  hap pas hapi, por edhe duke vrarë patriot 
e atdhetar ne pabesi.

Pjese e kësaj historisë të dhimbshme, është edhe mërgata  shqiptare e 
Egjiptit, e cila ne vitet e "50-ta ishte mjaftë mirë e organizuar dhe 
koordinuar, e qe dhente kontribut te madh për çështjen epa zgjidhur 
shqiptare , e cila  kishte mbetur nene prangat e ideologjisë komuniste 
sllave dhe hyzmeqare të verbër shqiptarë.

Më 1952 ne Egjipt fitoi  Revolucioni Egjiptian. Ky revolucion ishte 
shkatërrimtar për  mbretërinë e deri atëheshme  të Mbretit Faruk, I cili 
kishte prejardhje shqiptare. Rrëzimi i Mbretit Faruk përmes Revolucionit-, 
edhe për mërgatën shqiptare ne ketë shtet, qe numëron hiq më pak se 96 mijë shqiptarë , vini ditë gjithnjë me te vështira. 

Deri sa ishte me fron mbreti Faruk, shqiptaret ne  Egjipt kishin gjetur strehim dhe mbështetje dhe lirshëm mund te merreshim me aktivitetin e tyre atdhetar e patriotike,të cilët shuheshin nga malli për atdhe, dhe lirinë rij , te ndarë e te coptuar, nga komunistet. 

Dhe në ketë kohë kemi një diaspore mjaftë të fortë shqiptare, te aftë te lobizuar, që  bene një fuqi mjaft të madhe intelektuale ne ndihmë çështjes se atdheut.

Por, me ardhjen e Naserit në krye të shtetit të Egjiptit, e sidomos më 
përmirësimin e  mardhenjeve  në mes të Jugosllavisë së Titos dhe te Egjiptit 
te Naserit, edhe gjendja e diasporës shqiptare , qe ishte ne ketë shtet prej 
  diku rreth 96 mijë shqiptarë, u be shumë e vështirë. 

Nga frika e kësaj diaspore Tito kishte kishte arritur te ketë ndikim në Naserin, që të ushtroj dhunë shtetërore ne shkatërrimin e kësaj bërthamë . Naseri ketë edhe nuk e kishte te vështirë sepse kishte  tash një ndjenjë antishqiptare, qe nga Mbreti Faruk. 

Por që mardhnjet gjithnjë e me te mira të Titos e te Naserit. Kështu  shteti Jugosllav i Titos dhe i Rankoviqit ,si dhe  sigurim Jugollsav, tash kishin më lehtë që të veprojnë , te realizojnë gjahun ndaj diasporës shqiptare, ne ketë vend "mik" e më pas te painkuadruar.

Në anenë tjetër propaganda e Jugosllave, kishte arritur që ta ngrisë 
autoritetin e Naserit si miku më I mirë dhe me I dashur e me I besueshmi I  
Titos dhe popullit Jugosllav. Mjerisht kjo propagandë , kishte lanë gjurmë 
të mëdha edhe të një pjesë e shqiptarëve , të cilët e çmoni dhe vlerësonin 
lartë Naserin dhe kontributin e tij, përkundër asaj që kishte bërë dhe qe 
bënte ndaj diasporës shqiptare. 

Nga kjo simpati , edhe shumë shqiptarë,pagëzuan fëmija e tyre me emrin e Naserit, edhe atë duke u mburrur dhe dëshiruar që ata të bëhen burrështetas te aftë e te mirë si Naseri. Dhe ne atë kohë deri sa Naseri mitizohej ne Jugosllavi por edhe tek një pjesë e e shqiptareve.

 Edhe përkundër asaj se edhe shteti I Naserit si ai I 
Jugosllavisë , që me vonë bën lidhjen e shteteve te painkuadrura, u benë  
kundërshtar të përbetuar të shqiptareve si ne jugosllavi , por edhe në 
diasporë, e kjo vazhdoi deri ne shkathim.

Në anën tjetër ne Kosovë rriteshin femijte e shqiptarë me përplot krenari 
për emrin e kryetarit e te mikut Naserit. Të atij Naseri qe shketrroi 
dinastinë Mbretërore me përardheje shqiptare dhe  të diasporës së madhe në 
numert dhe te  fortë shqiptare. Me siguri edhe sot ndoshta ka nostalgjik, te 
Naserit, te cilin e adhurojnë atë dhe kohen e artë të TItos dhe Naserit, por 
te me falin. 

Nga ajo kohë asgjë nuk mund te ndërrojnë, përpos emrit, port ë 
kujtosh të keqen që na është bërë , është shumë mirë, sepse te pamundëson që të përsëritësh gabimet, e disa inetenacionalistve, bit e te cilëve edhe me 
emra të Nasrit por edhe pa emra të tij,dukshëm janë avancuar, në Kosovën e 
pas luftës, po si babalarret e tyre ne ishin Jugosllavinë e Titos. Populli 
thotë, dikujt gjithmonë I shkon kungulli mbi uji. Të presim e te shohim...

----------


## Arb

*Koment

TRE GISHTAT E PAKICAVE .

Në luftën për shkatërrim të institucioneve të Kosovës,  nga 1998-ta e deri 
ne përfundim te luftës 1999, Millosheviqi  dorë të djathtë kishte edhe  
pakicat jo serbe në Kosovë. Ne emër të "shkeljes se të drejtave" të këtyre 
pakicave, ai i mobilizoj ato në formën më të vrazhdë 
propagandistike,diplomatike, logjistike dhe në  luftë te vërtetë  kundër 
shqiptarëve.  Pakicat e diskriminuara pozitivisht deri në atë kohë dhe sot, 
qeveria serbe i shtrydhi  dhe i la si limon te tharë edhe   në bisedimet e 
Rambujesë. Këto i pat  përfshirë në  delegacionin serb.! Dihet se kush ishin 
përfaqësuesit e ketyrë pakicave, edhe Romet qe rebelohen ne prag te 
zgjidhjes se statusit te Kosovës kishin përfaqësuesin e vet. Edhe këta  
ishin aktive   gjatë luftës, ne krahun  e ekskudrilave vrastare te 
Millosheviqit , ku qenë rekrutuar  dhe kryen punë nder  më të ndyta. Nuk 
harrohen lehtë, as   tre gishta lartë të këtyre pakicave, në shenjë te 
fitores serbe, por as  shenja me gisht rreth qafe, që simbolizonte rrezikun 
,  të gjithëve do u presim në fyt.*

_Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com_

Shqiptaret e kanë vështirë dhe nuk duhet ta harrojnë të taluren e rendë, e 
cila duhet te shërbej si udhë rrëfyese për ardhmërinë . Janë të 
paharrueshme, vitet e rend te okupimit, dhe fyerjet deri ne skajshmëri qe i 
bënë një pjese e pakicave , që në Kosovës falë vullnetit te mirë të 
shqiptareve ishin avancuar ma mirë se askund ne ndonjë shtet tjetër te 
Evropës. 

Por ajo e mirë që shqiptaret si shumicë , kur ishin në pushtet ua 
bene pakicave duke i avancuar net e gjitha aspektet, shqiptareve iu kthye 
bumerang -për të keq , në kohën më të vështirë, atëherë kur Serbia më dhunë suspendoj të gjitha institucionet e Kosovës, dhe shqiptaret i pruri në 
pozitë mjaftë të vështirë   për të mbijetuar si komb. 

Edhe fillimi I luftës në Kosovës , pakicat jo serbe nuk i mbushi mend. Ato le që përkrahnin aparaturën represive shtetërore serbe kundër shqiptarëve, por edhe haptazi dolen ne anën e tyre.  

Gjithmonë me mbeten te freskëta kujtimet e Tre gishtave te ngritur lartë të pakicave jo serbe dhe te pakicës  Rome në lagjet e Prishtinës, dhe storejet e ndryshme në TV në rrafshin e Kosovës dhe në Mitrovicë. Këta Tre gishta te tyre, ngiteshin ne shenje te fitores se makinerisë okupues vrastare serbe,ne shenjë te përkrahjes së kësaj fitoreje të "përjetshme" të okupatorit sllav. 

Krahas këtyre tre gishtave këto pakica, kishin edhe një shenje rishtues, vrastarë, që ndjell gjak dhe te keqe, që shtinte mllef, tmerre dhe kërcenim, ishte gishti rreth qafës , që simbolizonte së të gjithë shqiptarët do ti  prejmë ne fyt. Dhe nga policia, paramilitaret e ushtria te armatosur deri ne dhemb dhe nga kërcënimi I pakicave në këtë formë, të epej përshtypje e rendë, se  shqiptaret do ta kenë mjaft vështirë për të mbijetuar. 

Me këso pamje rrenqethese, dhe kolona njerëzish  të pa mbrojtur që me dhunë dëboheshin nga shtëpitë e tyre , ishte e mbushur Kryeqyteti i Kosovës në Prillin  e 1999, gjatë dëbimit masiv me dhunë që beri Serbia , për pastrimin etnik te Kosovës. 

Duhet përmendur se qytetaret shqiptarë të debuar me dhunë nga shtëpitë e tyre, plaçkiteshin nga ana e këtyre pakicave më ndihmën e policisë, edhe ato pak sende qe kishin arrit ti marrin para dëbimit për nevoja  emergjente.
Vërtet ishte kohë e rendë për shqiptaret,  mbi të cilët  ishte  vërsulur 
makineria vrastare e Beogradit, e  cila manipulonte edhe pakicat e sidomos 
atë rome e myslimane. 

Për ketë gjendje te djerrë, një e vërtetë qe ishte shendrruar në anekdotë-  në atë kohë. Kjo pakicë (rome), qe  kurrë nuk kishte  pas asnjë  të keqe nga shqiptaret, përpos mbështetje e ndihmë, nuk kishte nguruar të thoshte:"Shqiptaret në Shqipëri, Serbet në Serbi, Turqit në Turqi , dhe atyre do tu mbetet Kosova". 

Humor i rendë ne tragjedinë e një kombi. Kjo anekdotë e lansuar në kohen dhe momentin më të vështirë për shqiptaret, nuk ishte  rastësi. Ishte e qellimtë dhe kishte efektin e vet propagandisti. Kishte qellim dhe porosi  të kjartë. Inspiroj dhe mobilizoi këtë pakicë ne krahunë e militarëve gjakatarë serb.

 Zgjoi shpresat e pakicave  ne pastrimin e përhershëm etnik të Kosovës, duke i lenë kështu edhe shqiptaret pakicë. Duke  mbyllur shtegun e kthimit të shqiptarëve në shtëpitë e tyre një herë e përgjithmonë.

Nga  eufori e fitores serbe, pakicat sidomos ajo romë e mysliman e të tjerë, 
qe si "punëtor të zellshëm i bënë shërbim të pa kursyer shtetit vrastar 
serb, që nga logjistika,spiunazhi ,e  forma te tjera të  shërbimit deri të 
krimet më të  renda. 

Këtë të "mirë" shqiptaret nuk e kishin mëritura, sepse 
ne sado pak pushtet që kishim, pakicat në Kosovës kishin  shënuar rilindje 
te vërtetë. E kjo falë vullnetit  të mirë e paqësore që kishin shqiptaret. 
Edhe përkundër rolit të tyre destruktiv, as gjatë e as pas lufte, pakicat 
nuk u ndëshkuan nga shqiptaret. Ato nuk u detyruan te largohen nga shtëpitë 
e tyre. 

Nga shtëpitë e tyre i lagoi veprimi i tyre, dhe bashkëpunimi  me 
gjelatinë. Se pakicat janë të lira të jetojnë  e veprojnë ne Kosovë, 
kuptohet pos atyre që kanë të zhytura duart me krime, tregon edhe  apeli i 
vazhdueshëm që iu është berë atyre, si nga faktori ushtarak-TMK-ja  ashtu 
edhe ai politik i Kosovës. 

Këto pakica , mund te kthehen ne shtëpitë e tyre, 
nëse nuk i kanë shitur kohë më parë ato. Por, nuk u lejohet që këto pakica , 
të cilat me ose pa votë, janë të përfaqura nëpër institucionet lokale e 
qendrore, që të bëjnë politikë destrukltive. 

Që të kushtëzojnë, përpjekjet e faktorit shqiptarë e atij ndërkombëtar, e po bëjnë për ta. E ajo qe deklaron një përfaqësues i komunitetit Mysliman-Niman Baliqi, pastaj atij goran,  që pakicat nuk ndjehen te sigurte ne Kosovën e pa varur, dhe bojkoti i romëve që të vendosen përkosisht ne Qendrën e KFOR-it Francez në Mitrovicë , ne kushte më te mira, por edhe shumë  shembuj tjerë, janë shembuj te mjaftueshëm se pakicat jo serbe, kanë filluar të instrumentalizohen. 

Sikur ne kohen e tre gishtave , si në kohën kur si vullnetar apo me zor, ndihmuan makinerinë vrastare te Millosheviqit që të bejnë pastrim etnik, deh  ëndrra e tyre e rreme që ndoshta një ditë Kosova do tu mbete vetëm këtyre pakicave. 

 Kosova vërtetë është e gjithë banorëve te sajë, dhe si e këtillë të gjithë 
banoret e sajë kanë obligim moral dhe kushtetute që të angazhohen ne 
avancimin e vlerave demokratike të shtetit te Kosovës. Nëse ketë e bëjnë , 
atëherë nuk ka vend "frika" nga shqiptaret. Por, pakicat ne Kosovë nuk duhet 
që të  instrumentalizohen nga premtimet e  ndryshme te hegjemonistëve serb. 

E kjo në  prag te zgjidhjes se statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës, me ç`rast 
ultranacionalistet serbe, kinse   po na u "kujdeseshin" edhe për  zgjidhjen 
"fatlume " të problemit te pakicave jo serbe , duke  i mbrojtur ato nga 
"nacionaliste e terroristet "shqiptar. 

Lidershipi  pakicat jo serbe në Kosovë duhet që sa më parë të distancohet nga grupe dhe individ , ne mesin e tyre që mund te jene te manipuluar nga politika destruktive e Beogradit. 

Sepse Kosova është shtet i te gjithëve , që e njohin dhe dëshirojnë si shtet 
te pavarur. Që e pranojnë realitetin e ri. E të gjithë atyre që nuk i kanë 
te zhytur duart ne gjakun shqipatr. Për të tjerët  faljen e vet duhet ta 
thotë gjyqësia  dhe shteti I se drejtës.

----------


## Arb

*Koment

VRASESIT... apo Vrasesit e lirisë se Kosovës ..

Vrasësit e lirisë së Kosovës,  nuk duhet të  gjejnë  mbështetje të askush. 
Ata që vrasin, nuk kanë askënd..! As komb e as atdhe..! As familje e as 
farefis...! As fe e as Zot..! Si të këtilla, të zhveshur nga këto elemente 
njerëzore dhe ndjenja humane, kjo farë e keqe dinë vetëm të shkatërroj...! 
Të sjell te keqe, të prirë vetëm të shkatërrojë.! Këta keqbërës, lehtë e me 
pak lek mund te rekrutohen në mercenare shërbimesh , duke krye shërbime të  politikave  ditore, nder më të ulta, veprime të liga, ndaj bashkombasëve e  
kundërshtarëve ideologjik...! Kjo ka bërë që  jeta e qytetarit të Kosovës te 
jetë me e lirë se çdokund tjetër, e për siguri mos të flasim...!
Institucionet e Kosovës le që nuk duhet dhëne  hapësirë  këtyre grupeve dhe 
individëve keqbërës qe paraqiten si "shpëtimtarë të kombit", por duhet berë 
izolimin e tyre, dhe sjelljen  para drejtësisë.*

_Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com_

Sfida më e madhe dhe më e vështirë për Institucionet e Shtetit të  Kosovës , 
e në  veçanti e  dy ministrive në formim e sipër , duhet te jenë , zbardhja 
e krimeve dhe vrasjeve enigmatike , si atyre gjatë e veçmas  pas lufte. Pra, 
lypset një përkushtim i madh  në formësim e vetëdijes  se krimit të 
organizuar politik e ekonomik dhe vrastarvë politik e  të popullit të pa 
fajshëm duhet ti shpallet luftë e pa kompromise. 

Kjo,është ma se e domosdoshme, sepse   këto vitet e  kaluar, krim i organizuar, dhe shërbimet sekrete që qarkullojnë nëpër Kosovë, është bërë një gjendje alarmues që ka kaluar   edhe kufijtë e Kosovës. 

Duke u bërë  shqetësues edhe për rajonin, dhe për të gjitha shtetet aleate e miqetë e Kosovës. Me formimin e ministrive te rendit dhe asaj te drejtësisë, Institucionet e Kosovës, duhet te jenë te gatshme që këto dy dikastere ti lajnë të pa politizuara , duke u garantuar pavarësi ne vendime. Sepse institucionet  nuk gazojnë që të involvohen në mbrojte të krimit dhe të kriminelëve, as të krimit të organizuar politik e  ekonomik, qe gjithnjë e më shumë po ngulfat çdo nismë ,çdo  iniciativë, që sjellin progresi e zhvillim. 

E ,kjo faze është vertetë e rendë dhe e pa mundur nëse nuk i shpallet luftë e  pa kompromis  krimit te organizuar politik e ekonomik, i cili  udhëhiqet dhe 
mbikëqyret nga  individ që kanë ndikim në  disa  subjekteve politike. Shi 
për ketë , individ të pa meritushem ne sajë të kësaj devize,  pa ndonjë 
kriter moral e njerëzore e të mos flasim ngritje intelektuale, kanë mberri 
deri në  poste kuq  e me rendësi  shtetërore. 

Dhe jo rrallë , kur u lëkundet karrika, nga ajo pozitë me lehtësi ne emër te kombit dhe kohesh në të cilën gjendemi  shantazhojnë te vërteten duke u bërë pengës e shtyrjes përpara të proceseve, pozitive. 

Dhe shpresa për rende e rregull, për qetësi dhe rahati të Kosovës , janë formimi i dy ministrive te reja, të pa varura nga politika. Kjo jepe shpresë se të gjithë aktoret e krimit do te dalin para drejtësisë , duke iu dhëne dënimi meritore. Kjo do ta stabilizonte gjendjen ne Kosovë. Kjo do ishte bazë e mirë e shendosh edhe për  ngritjen e një baze të shendosh ekonomike dhe për investimet e kapitalit te huaj në Kosovë.

Vrasësit e lirisë së Kosovës,  nuk duhet të  gjejnë  mbështetje të askush. 
Ata që vrasin, nuk kanë askënd..! As komb e as atdhe..! As familje e as 
farefis...! As fe e as Zot..! Si të këtilla, të zhveshur nga këto elemente 
njerëzore dhe ndjenja humane, kjo farë e keqe dinë vetëm të shkatërroj...! 

Të sjell te keqe, të prirë vetëm të shkatërrojë.! Këta keqbërës, lehtë mund 
te rekrutohen si mercenare, që politika me pak lek mund ti përdore për 
veprime te liga, kundër  kundërshtarëve ideologjik, dhe atyre  që mendohet 
së mund te pengojnë në realizimin e qëllimeve të tyre të pista..! 

Këto elemente të veçanta,dinë të metamorfozohën ne vend e kohë, duke mbajte ne shënjestër  e të   sulmojnë,  burimin e të vërtetës dhe të vlerave..! 

Njerëzit e ndershëm dhe ata që kanë kontribuar shumë për çështjen shqiptare 
e Kosovën. Ata që kontribuojnë për mirëqenën , rritje dhe zhvillim të kombit 
të vet. Këta njerëz ushqim e kanë vetëm të keqen , gënjeshtrën , 
shkatërrimin dhe dhunën. 

Gëzimi dhe lumturia e tyre ngritët përmes të keqes 
që i sjellin dikujt, ne  dhembjen dhe mjerimin e  të  tjerëve. Nuk ndalën, 
gjithnjë duke shkuar  "nga vepra ne vepër ", nga e keqja në të keqe. Më ketë 
ata edhe mburren, se po bëjnë punë të mëdha,  se janë ma të fuqishmit, me të mençurit që janë mbi ligjin e Institucionet e shtetit të Kosovës. 

Është punë e shenjët , nëse mblidhen dhe vrasësit, te gjithë kryesit e veprave te krimit , pra keqbërësve të u mbyllet hapësisra e veprimit. Të paraqiten brenda grillave.

Dhe mu për ketë, shumë më rendësi është  se kush do të vij në krye të këtyre dy ministrive, dhe sa do te kompeletohe ato me staf profesional. Pra duhet te jen njerëz që nuk i ka prek virusi i korupcionit,  bajraktarizmit...! 

Që ka fuqi dhe guxim që të luftoi krimin dhe vrasësit...të keqën., që ne vend 
te  dhunës dhe plumbave të sjell ne rend te ri të shtetit demokratik. Mbetem 
te presim  dhe shpresojmë, se a kanë fuqi dhe arsye qe elita politike e 
Kosovës ta ndërmerr një hap me kaq rendësi e psesh, ne ketë moment te 
historik.

----------

